# Naruto 664 Discussion Thread



## Klue (Feb 5, 2014)

Predict, you guys.



			
				Hiro said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## adeshina365 (Feb 5, 2014)

Kabuto will probably give Sasuke some Senjutsu powers.


----------



## Weapon (Feb 5, 2014)

What a hectic chapter,

I predict Spiral Izuna and Kabuto entrance.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Feb 5, 2014)

"Madara finally appears in front of Kakashi...!" is the preview at the end of the chapter.


----------



## RBL (Feb 5, 2014)

I Predict Gai going Eight Gates


----------



## vered (Feb 5, 2014)

Madara against kakashi and minato while kabuto revives sasuke and at the end f the chapter ,he awakens the Rinnegan.


----------



## plot1st (Feb 5, 2014)

Kakashi could just Kamui Madara away at this point but for the sake of plot i'm gonna say that won't happen. There's probably going to be an asspull where Obito regains control from Zetsu full strength and teams up with Kakashi. In a way, it's already been foreshadowed.


----------



## shadowmaria (Feb 5, 2014)

I predict more asspulls in te lead up to chapter 666; only for hell to break loose that chapter

But yeah; Sasuke and Naruto are basically fucked up, and I don't think any amount of CPR from Sakura is going to fix that

now's a good time for Kabuto to show up, Edo Sasuke, and control the shit out of him


----------



## Marsala (Feb 5, 2014)

What should happen next chapter

Madara: I'm here for my other eye.

Kakashi: KAMUI!

Madara: GAH! (head vanishes, dies)

Minato: Well that was anticlimactic.

What will happen next chapter

Madara: I'm here for my other eye.

Kakashi: KAMUI!

Madara: Lolno.

Kakashi: How did you block it?

Madara: Does it really matter?


----------



## Deadway (Feb 5, 2014)

*Naruto 664 Prediction
Hopeless*

Tobirama: !? *Who is that?*
_Two hands start healing Sasuke's back_
Opening panel shows Kabuto on his knees healing him.
Tobirama: Who are you?
Kabuto: I'm Kabuto Yakushi, nothing more, nothing less. *it took my a while to realize, but Itachi was right after all, I wasn't meant to be someone else, I was meant to do this, and now I see why*
Tobirama: It's too late, your medical ninjutsu won't save him at this point.
Kabuto: You've been gone for a long time second hokage, you underestimate this generation. 
_Sasuke coughs out blood_
Kabuto: Wake up, we have work to do.
_Sasuke's eye starts to open and we see a few rings_
---------------------------------------------
_Madara crashes right in the middle of Obito and Kakashi/Minato_
Black Zetsu: Hahaha you really do make everyone look like ants compared to you.
Madara: It's not my fault they're all weak
Kakashi: This chakra..did he absorb the 10 tails?
Minato: Most likely, he looks exactly like Obito did but more in control.
Obito: How...did you become the juubi's jinchuriki so quickly..
Madara: You started the project early, I was just doing what should have been done in the first place. That's what happens when you don't listen to adults boy.
Obito: Fuck you
Madara: Hmm
_Madara goes to grab his eye_
Minato: Kakashi, you have enough chakra?
Kakashi: Yea
Minato: Do it
Kakashi: KAMUI!
_As Madara is being warped he suddenly vanishes_
_He appears behind Minato and Kakashi and puts his hands on the back of their heads_
Madara: That level of ninjutsu will no longer work against me
_Minato quickly tries to jab his kunai into the left hand of Madara that's holding Kakashi's head_
Madara: !
_Madara releases his head_
Minato: Flying Thunder God!
_Minato and Madara dissapear_
_Minato teleports all the way back to Konoha on his statue with Madara_
Madara: I see..Tobirama's jutsu, you're certainly faster than him however...
Minato: ...?
_Madara grabs his neck_
Minato: Gah..
Madara: Are you trying to buy time? I've heard about the yellow flash of the leaf from Obito, the famous "flee on sight" shinobi..but im curious...
_Madara gives looks him right in the eye_
Madara: What happens if you don't flee.
Minato: *Shit..sorry second*
----------------------------
Tobirama: *!? I see...eh, do it.*
---------------------------
Minato/Tobirama: Space time swap!
Minato switches places with Tobirama.
_Tobirama is face to face with Madara and he spits in Madara's face_
Madara: ......
_Tobirama smiles_
Madara: Izanaginami!
_Tobirama blows up in dust_
Madara: Now, back to work.
-------------------------------
Gaara: !? There 
Minato: !? Naruto what happened?
Sakura:  Kabuto!?? and Sasuke?
--------------------
Scene switches back to Spiral Zetsu
White Zetsu: What now.
Spiral Zetsu: It's strange, that thing Orochimaru just did...
White Zetsu: ?
Spiral Zetsu claps his hands and the buddha starts increasing in size
Hiruzen: What? He's making the statue increase in power...the only way he could do that is....
White Zetsu: Ohhh don't tell me...he knows who you are
Spiral Zetsu: Yeah, and he gave me a nice gift as well.
Onoki: This is...even bigger than Madara's...
Tsunade: Impossible...
Spiral Zetsu: This sage chakra was definitely what I needed.
White Zetsu: Does this mean..
Spiral Zetsu: Yeah
Last panel shows Karin, Suigetsu and Juugo with Orochimaru behind them with his hands together in sage mode
Spiral Zetsu: He's still the same.
*Chapter end.*


----------



## nmwn93 (Feb 5, 2014)

*664 PREDICTION!! The suspicious "shadow" thats facing sasuke is KABUTO*

I just read naruto 663 and you should read it before going any further too

That said at the end someone is facing sasuke someone who can save him, I think its kabuto. I thought about it and it makes so much sense that kabuto is probably free from the loop itachi put him in ad he is also porbably grateful to the uchia brothers for helping him reclaim himself. and the person is barefooted only other person who I can remember was barefoot was kabuto WHAT DO YOU THINK OF MY PREDICTION???


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 5, 2014)

wow congrats, thats a good prediction


----------



## gershwin (Feb 5, 2014)

I predict Itachi wank


----------



## Glutamminajr (Feb 5, 2014)

I suppose we'll see Naruto and the others arriving to Minato's place(with reactions and all) and then we'll see who will save Sasuke(I think it's Kabuto).
At the end of the chapter while Minato's trying to save his son Madara arrives and Kakashi will try to distract him long enough for Naruto to recuperate.


----------



## Chaelius (Feb 5, 2014)

Marsala said:


> What should happen next chapter
> 
> Madara: I'm here for my other eye.
> 
> ...



Hasn't it been stated that only sage powered attacks can attack/defend a juubi jin? Madara has pulled a lot of bullshit but at least now he'll do it in the established bullshit puller mode.


----------



## Overhaul (Feb 5, 2014)

I predict Kabuto will transfer his soul inside Sasuke so Tobirama doesn't have to do it.
Then Sasuke will free Tobirama.
Tobirama and Sasuke join forces to take down Madz.

I'm free to dream.


> Minato: *Shit..sorry second*
> ----------------------------
> Tobirama: *!? I see...eh, do it.*
> ---------------------------
> ...


Fuck you,Minato.


----------



## Addy (Feb 5, 2014)

kabuto  does something


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 5, 2014)

I predict the Sakura show part two.

First, Kabuto heals Sasuke. 

Gaara and Sakura arrive at Minato's and Minato gets his shit together and transfers his half of the Kyuubi to Naruto, but Naruto isn't revived because his soul had already gone too far. Now it's Sakuratime and she finally delivers on those supposed genjutsu abilities of hers. Sakura uses Dan's Reika no Jutsu which Tsunade taught her to send her spirit into Naruto to drag his soul back into his body. Meanwhile Madara arrives with his other eye and is about to take it when Kakashi moves both himself and Obito to the other dimension so Obito has the time he needs to overcome Zetsu and make up for his crimes.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 5, 2014)

The person next to sasuke is most likely kabuto naruto will probably get the kyuubi chakra but I wonder how that will be enough to face madara

Nice design madara got


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> kabuto  does something


Perfecter of the immortality jutsu incoming.


----------



## Rosi (Feb 5, 2014)

I predict some Team Minato awesomness. Finally 



Deadway said:


> Obito: Fuck you
> Madara: Hmm


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Feb 5, 2014)

At the current rate, the safest prediction for next chapter would be:
- Naruto still travelling, and still keeps dying. 
- Sasuke bleeding on the ground - but this time shown from a different angle, where we can better see how much blood he has lost.
- We finally see the entire leg which belongs to the mysterious foot.
- Madara somehow taking over the world in one page.
- Characters which did not have fanservice lately will get a panel against a random zetsu; so excluding the kages, hiruzen, team taka, and orochimaru which had their time.
- Bee keeps being ignored; nobody cares about him being death.

Safest conclusion: most people find something to complain about. (A statement just a unclear as Madara's motivation )


----------



## Sin3dd (Feb 5, 2014)

Kabuto will appear, Madara fighting Kakashi...and a, Naruto will be saved cuz he got the other half of Kyuubi.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Feb 5, 2014)

I don't think Naruto will receive the Yin half considering that Madara is on his way to that location as well.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 5, 2014)

*Chapter 664 Prediction*:   The Land of the Dead

Naruto and Sasuke are dead, and while they are being rescued and treated, they meet each other in the land beyond.  Instead of meeting Kushina and Itachi, they encounter someone they never met, Ridoukou sennin.

We learn the history of Ridoukou's family and why the two brothers fought, and their decendants continued to fight that ancient fight, until now.


----------



## Antonyony (Feb 5, 2014)

Is this just me or anyone else thinks this Madara Rikudou is very ugly?

Man, Kishi's made one of the most handsome characteres become into this... thing, half KinGin half Sindel.

Anyway, next chapter I predict Kabuto is going to save Sasuke (and hope it's all he does, dying in the process or something).

Maybe Rinnegan Obito will really happen next week. It would be a good excuse to expunge black Zetsu and let Obito help Kakashi.


----------



## Tasuke Uzumaki (Feb 5, 2014)

Nice prediction bro but I think Gai may step in.


----------



## Tasuke Uzumaki (Feb 5, 2014)

The good thing about this chapter is the whole lip to lip thing I wonder how Sakura feels? I wonder how Hinata feels if she see's it?.


----------



## Rosi (Feb 5, 2014)

tumblr delivers yet again.


----------



## Klue (Feb 5, 2014)

Rosi said:


> tumblr delivers yet again.




Madara and Obito each possess the opposite Rinnegan eye.

Fail.


----------



## Naiki (Feb 5, 2014)

I predict Minato being a sacrifice for Naruto, along with Karin's help. Why else would Karin be shown to possess a part of Kushina's power? I predict Kabuto healing Sasuke and possibly transmitting some of the power he has to him. 

Lastly, I predict Madara taking Obito's Rinnegan eye, thus possessing both Rinnegan.


----------



## Merrwaltt (Feb 5, 2014)

*Hope*

I believe Naruto will be saved by Minato and Sasuke will be revived by Jugo....because Jugo also doesn't wear shoes " Just like kabuto " it's too soon for Kabuto to come back...it may have been a few weeks since we heard from kabuto but in naruto time it could've been a few hours since itachi defeated him


----------



## Iruel (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## Tasuke Uzumaki (Feb 5, 2014)

Nice Prediction bro


----------



## Tasuke Uzumaki (Feb 5, 2014)

Klue said:


> Madara and Obito each possess the opposite Rinnegan eye.
> 
> Fail.



Great freaking great


----------



## Tasuke Uzumaki (Feb 5, 2014)

Or when Naruto and Sasuke come back to life they can some how combine their powers we all no that Naruto have Sage mode and greater power within him than when he had with Kurama Im not saying Kuramas is a bad teammate for Naruto but I believe Naruto have a even greater power within him. Of course he is an Uzumaki and he possess Senju blood in him. Basically in my thoughts Senju+Uchiha= Uzumaki.


----------



## ch1p (Feb 5, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> Kabuto will probably give Sasuke some Senjutsu powers.



Yes. 



gershwin said:


> I predict Itachi wank



My body is ready.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 5, 2014)

More stuff, 0 explanation maybe even some recons.

I hope kishi will star explaining this whole mess. At least make some shit up even Kubo gives lame explanation but at least he does !!!


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Feb 5, 2014)

Kabuto, Rinnegan Sasuke and indications on "that jutsu" (which may be the Uzumaki chains*).

*That would imply Karin/Kushina's is incomplete and Naruto would showcase a superior version with the fusion of his and Kurama's chakra.


----------



## Njaa (Feb 5, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Deadway said:


> *Naruto 664 Prediction
> Hopeless*
> 
> Tobirama: !? *Who is that?*
> ...






Man your predictions are always good, plus dat condescending Madara being condescending. 

Anyway i predict Minato finally earning his father of the year award and saving Naruto. Kabuto arrives to heal Sasuke (and wank Itachi) and Madara faces off against Kakashi. Fairly standard i know but seems very likely.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Feb 5, 2014)

Picks up where it left off...

White Zetsu: YAH FUCK YOU SASUKE!!!

Chapter ends.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 5, 2014)

I predict Kabuto arrives to heal the sauce and Minato tries to give his chakra to Nardo while Kakashi faces off Madara. 


#orhidanarrivesandreapssasuke'ssoul


----------



## Zaest (Feb 5, 2014)

*THE real "mysterious foot"*

So other then the other guesses of kabuto, we have a guess of the most underrated character of naruto,

and i mean look at him hes just so shady looking


----------



## Gabe (Feb 5, 2014)

Bee shows up with the tentacle to give it to naruto revealing he survived due to its chakra r samehada and gaara gives chakra to naruto to make him a juubi Jin 

Kabuto is revealed to be the one in the end 
He injects sasuke with hashiramas cells and does whatever he did to edo madara to give him the rinnegan since after he became human he lost then since they were not his original but the ones kabuto created for him.


----------



## Jad (Feb 5, 2014)

Where is Team Gai..........my prediction? In space.


----------



## Nasuke (Feb 5, 2014)

I believe we will start going into flashback mode over the next few chapters. A lot has happened with the near death critical state of both Sasuke and Naruto. As I have gotten used to Kishimoto's style over the years, I am almost certain that he will utilize flashbacks to address:
1. Kabuto's possible regret over everything he's done, and how he wants to now be a force of good for Konoha in honoring his mother that was killed.
2. Madara's confrontation of Kakashi and Obito, and he will most likely that he was somehow involved in the death of Rin, making Obito hate him as the person who took away his love and doing something to screw him over.

In any case, the situation for both these outcomes have been setup beautifully, and I cannot wait to see what Kishimoto does. I will personally hold out on reading the manga for a few weeks to have my fill in one go.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 6, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Bee shows up with the tentacle to give it to naruto revealing he survived due to its chakra r samehada and gaara gives chakra to naruto to make him a juubi Jin
> 
> Kabuto is revealed to be the one in the end
> He injects sasuke with hashiramas cells and does whatever he did to edo madara to give him the rinnegan since after he became human he lost then since they were not his original but the ones kabuto created for him.



Isn't Bee dead also? Ofcourse nobody helps the black folk in need


----------



## Jad (Feb 6, 2014)

Long term prediction; Samehada permanently fuses with Bee.

In my opinion, this chapter confirms Bee's death. Bee got Hachibi chakra, but he needs a Jinchuuriki to be stored within his body, another life force. Chakra alone isn't enough. But I think Samehada is a special circumstance and an exception, Bee may permanently fuse with Samehada. Not sure he will retain his looks or come out looking like a mutated monster, but I think that's the only way Bee will live.

I can't see Kishimoto killing Bee because for one main reason, Bee hasn't been focused on.​


----------



## MaruUchiha (Feb 6, 2014)

For one, the man walking up to Sasuke is Obito. Think about it, he was bare foot and beat up.. At the end of the chapter it said Madara confronts *Kakashi*, not Obito, who he was confronting in the first place. Obito probably learned to control BZ. If he could fight the Juubi controling him, he could take a fuckin Zetsu. And now that BZ is attached to him, he's alive again. Now he's gonna use Rinne Tensei on Sasuke. On some protect the uchiha clan shit. Then Obito and BZ will die.
Anyway SZ is controlling Yamato
Karins Uzumaki chain power is gonna come into play sooner or later
Sasuke will awaken Rinnegan
Aaaand more Juubiha Madara badassery
I think well see more NaruSaku too


----------



## RBL (Feb 6, 2014)

Jad said:


> Where is Team Gai..........my prediction? In space.



no problem Jad, i just predicted Gai going eight gates in the next chapter


----------



## Harbour (Feb 6, 2014)

I predict shit storm.
Minato, Madara, Kakashi in the same scenes. Nuff said.
Oh, and im sure that Nardo and others wont arrive the Obito's location during couple of chapters.


----------



## Sete (Feb 6, 2014)

More pink haired chick dead guy and sand tentacle hentai action!
And for the actual preditcion, gaara will use 2 sand tentacles! Hopefully they will get up by the end o the chapter.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Feb 6, 2014)

What i want to happen:

Madara crashes kakashi's party and took his second rinnegan. He one shots everyone except sasuke with rinnegan power and tells sasuke, who somehow miraculously survived that he will bring back everyone to life if he defeats him.

Sasuke accepts the challange. Oro who survived madara's rinnegan power easily, tell sasuke that he will fuse with him to defeat madara. They both fuses, sasuke has the controll but oro can talk to him. Sasuke with both of his powers and oro's power fights madara. They sometime gives controll to each other while fighting mdara. They defeat madara causing the juubi take control of madara.

Madara removes the juubi from his body. Sasuke asked madara to bring the others back to life. Madara, proving his honor brings everyone back to life. Mads is still alive and kicking but the juubi, who got freed from it's jin goes rampage.

Hashi tnj's mads to help the aliance defeating the juubi..

Sasuke, Naruto and Mads defeats the juubi which causes all the ninja to lose their chakra molding capacity. All ninja's becomes normal human beings.

Epilogue i leave it to Others.


----------



## Tasuke Uzumaki (Feb 6, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> I predict more asspulls in te lead up to chapter 666; only for hell to break loose that chapter
> 
> But yeah; Sasuke and Naruto are basically fucked up, and I don't think any amount of CPR from Sakura is going to fix that
> 
> now's a good time for Kabuto to show up, Edo Sasuke, and control the shit out of him



Wait chapter 666 is supposed to be special or something? I don't think Naruto and Sasuke are actually fucked.


----------



## Tasuke Uzumaki (Feb 6, 2014)

I really wish Gai can hurry and go 8 gates I can't wait I know he won't kill Madara but he would give him a fight.


----------



## Tasuke Uzumaki (Feb 6, 2014)

I also believe that KaKashi face will be shown I really wish so


----------



## Tasuke Uzumaki (Feb 6, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> I predict more asspulls in te lead up to chapter 666; only for hell to break loose that chapter
> 
> But yeah; Sasuke and Naruto are basically fucked up, and I don't think any amount of CPR from Sakura is going to fix that
> 
> now's a good time for Kabuto to show up, Edo Sasuke, and control the shit out of him





Brandon Lee said:


> no problem Jad, i just predicted Gai going eight gates in the next chapter





Jad said:


> Where is Team Gai..........my prediction? In space.


Gai go 8 gates he won't kill Madara I still believe Gai will do some good arse kicking


----------



## Tasuke Uzumaki (Feb 6, 2014)

MaruUchiha said:


> For one, the man walking up to Sasuke is Obito. Think about it, he was bare foot and beat up.. At the end of the chapter it said Madara confronts *Kakashi*, not Obito, who he was confronting in the first place. Obito probably learned to control BZ. If he could fight the Juubi controling him, he could take a fuckin Zetsu. And now that BZ is attached to him, he's alive again. Now he's gonna use Rinne Tensei on Sasuke. On some protect the uchiha clan shit. Then Obito and BZ will die.
> Anyway SZ is controlling Yamato
> Karins Uzumaki chain power is gonna come into play sooner or later
> Sasuke will awaken Rinnegan
> ...



Besides NaruSaku which I still think NaruHina will kick into effect soon. And about Naruto when he gets back up on his feet he's gonna kick Mad Man Madara Ass along with Sasuke but Naruto will top them all.


----------



## Tasuke Uzumaki (Feb 6, 2014)

plot1st said:


> Kakashi could just Kamui Madara away at this point but for the sake of plot i'm gonna say that won't happen. There's probably going to be an asspull where Obito regains control from Zetsu full strength and teams up with Kakashi. In a way, it's already been foreshadowed.



Yeah that would be awesome to see!


----------



## tkpirate (Feb 6, 2014)

atleast 1 character should die next chapter.but probably it won't happen.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 6, 2014)

Some prediction for future chapters...

Juubi Madara confronts Kakashi and Minato. Kakashi tries to Kamui Juubi-Madara away but it doesent work for some reason. Its revealed that Kamui's dimension is actualy in the seal placed by Rikudou on the Moon itself that was trapping Gedou Mazo. Since Juubi is far more powerfull then the empty shell it canot be contained by the Kamui realm on the Moon.

Minato goes on the offensive with his Rasen-Flash-Howl-Dance, the Hiraishin level3. Its like a space/time barrier that is formed by 6 Hiraishin kunais. In the Hiraishin area time seems to stop and for a second of time Minato teleports millions of time and hits the target continuely giving them no chance for counterattack. 
Madara appears to be far to durable and sustains only minor damage. 
In the mean time Gaara has arrived with dying Naruto and Sakura. Kakashi teleports them inside Kamui and Minato starts the sealing process of Yin Kurama in Naruto. 
Obito frees himself from Black Zetsu but looses the Rinnegan, he and Kakashi face of Madara for round 2.
Obito sacrifices himself by transfering his chakra,Senju cells and his other eye to Kakashi.
The Senju power triggers EMS in Kakashi. With both Sharingan Kakashi activates a Susanoo.


While all of this is happening Karin,Juugo,Sui and Oro arrive to where Sasuke is. The mysterious person that steps in is Kabuto. The Zetsus Juugo and Suigetsu collected will be used to save Sasuke. Oro says that Kabuto has more advanced medical skills then him and is the only one who can perform the ritual of transfering Zetsus life force in Sasuke.
Kabuto used a similar method to restore Madara's prime state.
Sasuke gets revived before Naruto and goes to where Madara is. Kabuto and the others follow him.


Back to EMS Kakashi vs Madara. Kakashi gets overpower by Madara who is bored and wants to start with the Mugen Tsukiyomi plan. Just as he is about to finish Kakashi,the alliance arrives.


I left out Spiral Zetsu. Since he has the CS now i doubt he will do much.


----------



## Klue (Feb 6, 2014)

Senju cells triggers EMS?


----------



## CA182 (Feb 6, 2014)

*NEXT WEEK ON NARUTO!*

*Kabuto* - "Hello Sasuke... It's been awhile." :hairflick

*Sasuke* - "......"

*Kabuto* - "Me and your brother had quite the chat." 

_Flashback Izanami!_

Itachi is sitting on a throne while Kabuto lies bound in chains beneath him.

*Itachi* - "The only way to break those chains, is to accept that I know who the real Kabuto is, better than you do!" 

*Kabuto* - "But I is a collection of all ze evil!" 

*Itachi* - "No you simply lack hatred. Hatred gained from knowing oneself." 

_48 hours pass_

*Kabuto* - "I agree Itachi." 

........

"I is all ze evil!!!!!!!!" 

Chains break.

_Back to reality._

*Kabuto* - And now you die. Prostrate before me.

*Sasuke* - ...........

*Kabuto* - "HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!"[/SPOILER]


----------



## Gabe (Feb 6, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> Isn't Bee dead also? Ofcourse nobody helps the black folk in need



We dont know he is most likely in the tentacle hachibi cut off to keep him alive but honestly who knows


----------



## Revolution (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm hoping Kurama was wrong in Naruto being revived via his other half.  The journey is futile after a fight/confrontation against Madara (who now looks like shit, you can't deny).  Naruto is later revived another way.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 6, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> I'm hoping Kurama was wrong in Naruto being revived via his other half.  The journey is futile after a fight/confrontation against Madara (who now looks like shit, you can't deny).  Naruto is later revived another way.



Madara looks awesome don't see nothing wrong. The yin chakra will save naruto we all knew he would receive at some point. Plus naruto won't die.


----------



## KingBoo (Feb 6, 2014)

naruto doesn't get the other half of the kyuubi
all seems lost
sauske is revived and uses an advance form of izanagi to rewrite who owns the half of the kyuubi and revive naruto
madara goes: ...


----------



## Gabe (Feb 6, 2014)

doppelganger said:


> The poker visor looks simply ridiculous.
> 
> To me, it looks like he's part of a glam rock band or that he's going to play golf while wearing his mom's fur coat.



its the riduko headband don't see nothing wrong with it, its not a visor typeit not a cap just a headband similar to jiriayas. the cloak is similar to narutos so i dont have a problem with it honestly.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 6, 2014)

Madara arrived to Team Minato's place, perhaps before Gaara and the other. Kamui fails against him since the Juubi's host can't go throw dimension as was conformed with obito (he was not able to use Kamui). 

Minato should seal Kurama inside Naruto, hopefully he shows new sealing jutsu, I would hope so at least. 
If Madara took the Rinnegan there is no reason for BZ to be attached to obito, and thus, hopefully, obito dies from it! Or if kishi want to make him useful, he might be able to use RT on Naruto and save him. 

I would like to see Minato's jutsu against madara, but I doubt that he'd use it this fast. Also, perhaps madara
will praised Minato for being faster & better than Tobitama with his teleportation. 

I would love for Minato to get his stupid arm back, but who knows. 

Kabuto will heal Sasuke, more likely. Team Taka will arrive at that point as well perhaps. 

I don't know what to predict more than that, but anyway, obito's death is more than enough for me to make 
me happy in the next chapter. U_U


----------



## turtlesan (Feb 6, 2014)

Prediction : 
Sasuke get heart transplantation from Naruto


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 7, 2014)

doppelganger said:


> The poker visor looks simply ridiculous.
> 
> To me, it looks like he's part of a glam rock band or that he's going to play golf while wearing his mom's fur coat.



Tom Servo "your going to war in _that_ outfit?"


*Spoiler*: __ 



For anyone whose curious it was in fact a MST3K/Time Chasers reference


----------



## Bringer (Feb 7, 2014)

Old prediction that someone else came up with.

Remember that infamous theory about Naruto, Sasuke, and Sakura all using sage mode to battle against Obito who was in Juubi mode, so only senjutsu could effect him.

Look who's in Juubi mode, thus meaning only senjutsu can effect him 

Also Madara is probably going to eradicate all the edo Hokage with that jutsu cancel technique.


Anyway Kabuto will probably heal Sasuke and give him some sage abilities or some bullshit like that,

Naruto will get healed with the power of platonic love, and seeing how he lost the Kyuubi, he'll charge up sage mode.

It's been more or less established that Byakogou users seem to have some sort of mind link to Katsuyu, so one ass pull thing to happen could be Tsunade can transfer all her knowledge to Sakura via Katsuyu mind link. Conveniently Tsunade will have knowledge of how to use slug sage mode 


Team 7 in sage mode vs Madara

P.S Madara sodomizes Kakashi, takes Yin Kurama from Minato before eradicating him, and steals Obito's other eye.


----------



## King BOo (Feb 7, 2014)

Madara lands near Obito reaching for his eye, Kakashi attempts to use Kamui to take him out but it doesn't work, Kakashi and Minato are suddenly lifted into the air telepathically.

Kakashi: he's got us!

Madara to Obito: "before I take my eye back, I want you to remind you of something Obito"

Minato uses a chakra arm to grab Kakashi and try to teleport them to safety, but is suddenly impaled with multiple black rods, immobilizing him.  Madara stretches his arm out and while walking towards them, grabbing Minato by the neck and absorbing his Kyuubi chakra then releasing him letting him fall to the ground.

Minato: Shit...damn you Madara...

Madara lowers Kakashi to his knees in front of him, his eyes wide with horror, and forms a black ball behind his hand holding his hand above Kakshi's forehead.  Obito realizes what's about to happen.

Obito: NO MADARA DON'T

The black ball elongates into a spear through Madara's hand impaling Kakashi through the forehead, tears rolling down his eyes.

Obito: NOOO!!!

Black Zetsu: Remember now?  You're still in Hell Obito.

Obito: YOU FUCKING BASTARD

Madara turns, letting Kakashi's corpse go limp, and walks over to Obito, reaching for his eye.

Madara: He's the one who let Rin die, now he can join her, while the rest of us embrace a new perfect world.

Madara rips out Obito's eye as he screams in pain and anguish, loud enough to catch the attention of the alliance.

When Gaara and Sakura arrive with Naruto, they can't believe their eyes.  Minato is immobilized, cursing his failure of a father and sensei.  Kakashi is face down dead, and Obito, with Zetsu removed from his body, pulls his dying body over to Kakashi's, crying embracing him, saying "I wish I could go to the same place as you and Rin.  I know I won't, but I wish I could join you there, Kakashi."  Obito dies.  Sakura is crying and realizes what she has to do, and preforms Chiyo's life giving jutsu to bring Naruto back.  Madara is already at the tree, ready to activate the infinite tsukyomi.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Feb 7, 2014)

*Itachi will be in the next chapter!!!!*

Its about time, this manga has gone so lame/boring ever since his death. I always forgot to read the manga now.

Whether in person, quote or in flashback I am glad his going be relevant again and that fodder Minato will be gone. 

If next week we find out that guy is Itachi, who comes to save Sasuke. How will Kishi explain that?

My theory is before Itachi got sent to the other side, he used his lightning speed hand seal to make a Karusa Bunshin and then used ET handseal to set him free.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 7, 2014)

Naw bro more like Minato cockslashes as usual and reveals he was holding back the entire time against his student previously  
And lol Itachi, dat guy got soloed by Chuunin Tayuya genjutsu


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 7, 2014)

I think Itachi had himself cloned years ago because he knew he was dying of a disease. The clone Itachi was in stasis, and he just woke up and broke out of the lab. Thats why he is running around naked. 

And he is about to cockslash the manga @ 300km/h 


Believe it


----------



## Addy (Feb 7, 2014)

either kabuto talks about itachi and tobirama listens........ or kabuto thinks about him.

either way, win win


----------



## Vice (Feb 7, 2014)

It's Kabuto.


----------



## Big Bob (Feb 7, 2014)

It's Sasuke's leg 

Itachi is in every chapter


----------



## Ghost (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## Csdabest (Feb 7, 2014)

Chapter 664: After 9...

The Rookies advance along with all able bodies pass the beaten Spiral Zetsu. With small talk about how they can't believe they are letting Orochimaru take lead Kiba and Akamaru growl Shikamaru reminicing on Sasuke and how he doesnt like him back in the day and how he definetly doesn't trust him still now after all that he is done. Ino Reminds Shikmaru what this war is about. That its time to endure personal strife and grudges. Their is no time to not join forces with past enemies because the whole world is depending on this victory.

The scene switches to Tobirama, Sasuke and Kabuto. Kabuto is looking at the defeated Sasuke in pitty. Tobirama looks at the new guy and wonders who is this guy and why he is messing with the body. Kabuto Reaches down to grab sasuke and the body then suddenly slowly dissapears into thin air. Tobirama pissed off screams at Kabuto demanding to know what he did to the young Uchiha body. Kabuto thinks in his head is thinking...did he use Izanagi. and turns to tobirama and states tell him he has done no such thing. He informs him how Sasuke seems to have used a perfected Izanagi. Better than the one him and Orochimaru helped Danzo develope. Tobirama inquires about this.

Kabuto informs Tobirama that danzo helped Orchestrate the Uchiha Masscre to better put use to their occular powers for the village. Danzo tried to kill Sasuke using Izanagi and the powers of the senju and uchiha clan against him. Tobirama hearing how his old Subordinate involvement probably came from his Policies at the 2nd hokage and sees how it lead to the massacre and starts seeing from Sasuke perspective and how hard it is for him to help konoha instead of destroying it. Tobirama and Kabuto wonder where sasuke is now and is thinking that he is waiting to make his move.

Kabuto offers to remove the black chakra rods from him.Tobirama states he shouldnt touch them and even if he did they are inyoton and edo tensei cant recover from the chakra points damage. Kabuto scuffs and says there is a way....(Sage Mode healing. Since senjutsu is negated by inyoton. Healing senjutsu should heal inyoton attacs.)

Final Scene switches to Zombito vs Team Space Time.(TST) They exchange words  up until Juudara comes in behind them. with the words...."Time for completion" 

Next Chapter Minato and Kakashi vs Uchiha Madara.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 7, 2014)

it's kabuto, but being controlled by itachi in the after life


----------



## Annabella (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm guessing that Kabuto will somehow help both Sasuke and Tobirama. Meanwhile, Madara starts showcasing his JJ powers against Kakashi and co.  



gershwin said:


> I predict Itachi wank



also this I think Kabuto will have a flashback about Itachi and perhaps he'll also be grateful to Sasuke for not killing him after Itachi left.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 7, 2014)

kabuto heals sasuke

madara will kick kakashi and co to the bucket.


----------



## ch1p (Feb 7, 2014)

Speaking of Kabuto, he worked with Tobi for a while, he might know how to pull the rods on Tobirama (or just work some voodoo on edo tensei). He then can transport the whole gang (if Taka arrives in time) where Madara is without having to sit through the "wait" of getting there.


----------



## Revolution (Feb 7, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Chapter 664: After 9...
> 
> The Rookies advance along with all able bodies pass the beaten Spiral Zetsu. With small talk about how they can't believe they are letting Orochimaru take lead Kiba and Akamaru growl Shikamaru reminicing on Sasuke and how he doesnt like him back in the day and how he definetly doesn't trust him still now after all that he is done. Ino Reminds Shikmaru what this war is about. That its time to endure personal strife and grudges. Their is no time to not join forces with past enemies because the whole world is depending on this victory.
> 
> ...



These are PERFECT!  The "After 9..." title, Ino as the tried and true leader of her group, and Tobirama truly understanding Sasuke.  Progress is made.

Side note: we really need a Madara and Tobirama icon.


----------



## auriuzumaki (Feb 7, 2014)

I think everyone should bhai understand that somewhere in the manga kabuto is going to show up... but do u really have to mention it all the time


----------



## Ghost14 (Feb 8, 2014)

Ok, This is much more a fanfic than a prediction and certainly will not happen.  I just though it would be kind of cool.  Also it is much to long to fit in one chapter, so it would take place over several chapters.


*Spoiler*: __ 





[Gaara]  They're right ahead.  I can see Minato.  We made it {They take Naruto off the Sand}

Minato, Naruto is dying.  You need to seal the Yin half of Kurama in him immediate......

[Madara] {Pops up behind them}  You were saying? Please go on.  It seems like I have a bit of work left to do.  He tries to make hand seals.

[Minato] Shit! When did he absorb the Jyuubi?

[Kakashi] I have to save them! {Without thinking he Kamui's himself Minato, Naruto, Gaara, and Sakura into box land.

[Madara] Huh? It seems I can't extract him from inside there.  I guess there are realms that even the rinnegan can't reach.  Speaking of the Rinnegan. {He walks slowly up to Obito}  It looks like your "friend" abandoned you.  {He reaches for his eye}  I think it's time that I remind you something.  You're still all alone in hell.

[Obito] {Screams as he has the rinnegan taken from him.} Naruto somehow, you must defeat....

[Madara] {Cuts Obito in half mid sentence} That's quite enough from you.  I can't tolerate a weak traitor.  {Implants his rinnegan}.  Now there's noone left alive who can hope to challenge me.  I've won.

*Scene switch to Sasuke *

The foot turns out to be Kabuto.

[Kabuto] {Bent over Sasuke, healing him}  Itachi taught me a valuable lesson on how to be myself, the least I can do is save the one thing that he cared about.  {He pulls out a syringe}  This should give you sage mode, and hopefully will give you the power that Oorochimaru believed that you could achieve.

* Scene switch to Sasuke's inner mind *

Sasuke {Alone is a pitch black background}  Where the Hell am I?  {Out in the distance he see's a tiny green glowing light.  He approaches it.  As he get's closer he realizes it is a tiny sapling, and a strange man is watering it.}

Man {looks as Sasuke}  Ah, another one of my decedants.  I have forsaken my brother, disappointed my father, and in death atone for my sins.  If you've made it this far, you must have the same regrets.  Come sit under my brother's tree.  We have forever for you to talk about it.  {The tree seems to absorb the blackness of the space, and grows mighty}

Sasuke {doesn't trust the man with the strange spiral eyes}  Hmm, the last thing I remember is begin stabbed.  I guess that means I'm dead, and you must be the ancestor of the Uchiha, the son of the sage of the six paths.  

Elder Son {Laughs}  I don't know about you, but you are right about me.  My father's name was Hagoromo Ootsusuki, and mine is Okunikushi Ootsusuki.  My father and brother were always one with the world, and even with my father's powerful eyes I was still the only one who could see the world's beyond the world.  {Okunikushi looks to the sky, and see's only blackness.  He then pokes Sasuke on the forehead}  Perhaps with my eyes you can see the heavens which I have become blind to.

Sasuke {His eyes begin to become spirals, and he has violet sage marking under his eyes, He looks into the sky and see's a sea of stars}

* Transition to the Heaven of the 4 Nobel Realms * 

Sasuke {He is surrounded by 3 blinding presences, a woman who burns like the sun.  A man who was light with the light of the moon, and finally a man with a countenance like thunder}  What the hell is this? Where am I?  

Amaterasu Calm you self.  You are only the second of your kind to reach our glorious realm

Sasuke That doesn't answer my question.  What's going on?

Tsukuyomi You, like many of your kind,  were born with a Blessed eye.  One that came from one of our kind that had descended upon your world.  Datara.

Sasuke Do you mean the ten tails?

Tsukuyomi Yes, his power allows some of your kind to be synced with our realm and borrow our power,  Though I can't say that I approve of the havoc that he has wrought on your world.

{Sasuke then looks upon the third figure.  He is huge beyond all imagining and carries the regalia of Itachi}

Susanoo Yes, now that you have obtained the Gendatsugan you can fully use our power in your world, and we can fix Datara's mess. It's been a while since I've seen war.


* switch back to the real world *

Sasuke wakes up and and we can see is spiral eyes and his sage markings.  Pfft.. Madara will be child's play he thinks

chapter end.






Perhaps latter I'll explain all of the mythology behind my prediction.


----------



## WT (Feb 8, 2014)

Next couple of chapters prediction:

- Kabuto appears infront of Sasuke and begins healing him.
- Kabuto and the second hokage talk, Kabuto revealing the plot behind the Uchiha massacre and Danzo's involvement.
- The second hokage is taken aback and commends Sasuke for his loyalty.
- Sasuke wakes up and reveals the Rinnegan.

- Naruto arrives near Kakashi and Minato who are astonished that the Kyuubi was ripped out of him. Gaara reveals that the only way to save Naruto would be to implant the dark kyuubi within him.
- Madara appears and pushes back Minato and Kakashi. He kills Obito and takes his Rinnegan. He's complete now.
- Kakashi tells Minato to deal with Naruto and he'll hold of Madara. Minato is sympathetic at his mentoring failures.
- Minato takes Sakura, Gaara and Naruto to a safe place nearby Tsunade. He states that its too late now, even trasferring the Kyuubi within Naruto won't save him.
-Tsuande tells Minato that there is one way. She asks him to begin the sealing process and she'll deal with the rest.
-As Minato finishes, his Edo begins to break away. 
-Tsuande uses a life transfer Jutsu and revives Naruto.
-In her last request, she orders Naruto to take the mantle of the 6th Hokage. There's a panel showing all the former Hokage listening in and smiling.
-Naruto is informed that Madara has been revived and that there is no way to defeat him due to his ninjutsu cancelling abilities.

-Scene changes back to Kakashi who is about to be killed by Madara. Madara states that he's impressed Kakashi's managed to fight against him live for 5 whole minutes.
-As Kakashi is about to be killed, Naruto hirashins over and saves Kakashi.
-Minato is shocked at the fact that Naruto can now use Hirashin. He picked it up when Minato used it.
-Naruto promises victory and he has an idea.
-Madara is intrigued. He claims that he'd like to use his powers so gives Naruto some time to prepare. He tells him that he'll give him 10 minutes to gather his power and strike.
-Naruto Hirashins over to the toad mountain claiming that his blood contract with the toads was a seal that he can use. He asks Ma, Pa and the great toad sage for help.
-He returns back to the battlefield and summons these 3 plus Bunta and some other toads.
-Ma and Pa stand on top of the great toad sage and all 3 begin gathering sage energy. The sage energy is transferred to Naruto.
-Madara is taken aback by the amount of sage energy generated and states that this will be fun.
-Naruto in a twist transfers Kyuubi chakra across the the alliance who are intrigued.
- Sarutobi claims that even though they have the Kyuubi chakra, its no use as Madara can only be stopped by Senjutsu.
- Naruto's original plan was to have an army of Kyuubi cloaked sages. He transfers sage energy to each individual shinobi. This is now possible given their large chakra reserves. Ma, Pa and the great toad are administrating this so no one transforms into a toad.
-The alliance is shocked. There are images of Kyuubi cloaked sage mode Raikage, Mizukage, Tushikage, Gaara and several hundred Shinobi. Even Sasuke is shown in a Kyuubi Cloak Sage outfit with the Rinnegan. He smiles.
- Naruto orders Ino and Shikamaru to sit with the toads. The closer they are to them, the more powerful their connection. Ino connects the entire alliance together while Shikamaru is the head of strategy. He can now sense thanks to the abilities given to him by Naruto.
- Naruto explains the situation to the army. Tobirama remarks that Naruto was truly destined for the power of the 6th Hokage. Hiruzen remarks on how Naruto has grown and that he'll be the greatest Hokage that ever lived. Minato and Hashirama also show their respects as do the Kage's of the other villiages and Kakashi
-Naruto asks the other Kages to protect the toads, Shikamaru and Ino as they are vital.

-Madara tells Naruto that times up and he's impressed by the level of power he's been able to generate. As he is about to clash with Naruto, he's stopped by an enormous perfect Susano. Its Sasuke who is closing his eyes.

- Madara wonders how he's returned and blasts a biju bomb towards Sasuke. Sasuke opens him eyes revealing the Rinnegan and repels the biju dama through Shinra Tensei.

- Madara is startled and claims that Naruto and Sasuke are indeed the most powerful foes he's ever faced, now even trumping Hashirama.


----------



## Shattering (Feb 8, 2014)

Kabuto appears and begin to heal Sasuke, he says somethign like "I made a promise, I won't let you die" we have a flashback of Kabuto / Itachi inside Izanami, *Kabuto starts to wank Itachi like if there was no tomorrow *and how he predicted this situation but left a little part of his power able to stop Madara.

Suddenly Tobirama starts to wank Itachi too for no reason...

When Sasuke was almost completely fine Kabuto thinks twice and says "this is useless, you will never surpass your brother but at least I can make you as powerful as him" Kabuto uses Sasuke to Edo Tensei Itachi.

Tobirama thinks "Thx god, we will win now"

Chapter Ends


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Feb 8, 2014)

I predict Team 10 in one or two panels!


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 8, 2014)

^Oh yeah? Well I predict them in 3+ panels


----------



## Shattering (Feb 8, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> ^Oh yeah? Well I predict them in 3+ panels



2 and a half


----------



## Harbour (Feb 8, 2014)

I predict Gaara reach Obito's location, some conversation between Sakura/Gaara/Minato/Kakashi and Madara's appearance on the last page.
Sasuke's saviour wont be shown. Healthy Sasuke, Kabuto and team Taka appear 3-10 chapters later when Madara will be about to defeat Naruto-team.


----------



## Amanda (Feb 8, 2014)

If Gaara's group reaches Minato's group before Madara, how are they going to deal with the threat that is Black Zetsu, which seems to actively want to fight? Minato and Kakashi could be able to deal with it on themselves, but bringing the severly wounded Naruto to that situation?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 8, 2014)

^ I doubt they'd make it before Madara considering he can travel at the speed of jesus now.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Feb 8, 2014)

Speed of Light Madara.


----------



## Amanda (Feb 8, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> ^ I doubt they'd make it before Madara considering he can travel at the speed of jesus now.




Yeah, that's what I'm thinking too. Madara arrives there first. Which leads us to a situation where he probably notices Minato has the other half of the Kyuubi sealed inside him. If that ends up with Madara taking Yin Kurama, then we have to think anew what saves Naruto.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Feb 9, 2014)

*Prediction One*
?: Sasuke... You're the future of the Uchiha Clan. You musn't die..
-Elsewhere-
Madara: ..Where is my eye?
Kakashi: We won't let you have your way, Madara! KAMUI..!
*Madara easily dodges Kamui warp*
Madara: You're wea-
*Fox form bijuu mode Minato smashes Madara with hand*
Minato: (Where are they...?)
Madara: SUSANOO.
*Madara makes distance from Minato & panting Kakashi after using Susanoo to escape Minato*
Madara: Youre both too weak for me.. Where is he..?
-Elsewhere-
Gaara: Sakura! I see them!!
Sakura: Hurry!!!
*Naruto lays in silence*
-Elsewhere-
Karin: ..Why is 'he' approaching Sasuke.....? How is he alive..!?
Spiral Zetsu: Forget it I'll leave this body behind. I have to stop Obito!
Orochimaru: He has Madara's other Rinnegan.. I see what he intends to do..
-Elsewhere-
Obito: Sasuke.. You won't die here.. I have something that can save you..
*What are Obito's intentions?*
*Prediction 2*
Karin: Approaching Sasuke.. It's Kabuto!
Orochimaru: (..How?)
Kabuto: I'll use my senjutsu and heal you Sasuke.. You're brother helped me.
-Elsewhere-
Gaara: ..!! Were approching Sakura!!
Sakura: Hurry Gaara!!
Gaara: (Oh no. Is that... Madara..!?)
-In the distance-
Madara: Obito.. You just won't die.. You've gained control over my Black Zetsu?
Black Zetsu: (He's ..incredible..)
Obito: You're not getting this Rinnegan. Kakashi! Remember! When 2 Sharingan are together it's true power is unleashed..! Watch Minato sensei!
Kakashi: Right!
Minato: Ok.. (Lets go.. Kurama!)
Kurama: Ill help you until they get here..
Madara: Hmph.. It can't be helped..
*A powerful showdown!*


----------



## Larcher (Feb 9, 2014)

Sakura will learn of Sasuke's life threatening state and throw paddy, over how she can help both Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 9, 2014)

I predict we will see Hiraishin level3 in the next chapters. Minato will show why he is the best space/time jutsu user by creating wide area Hiraishin markings that act as barriers where he can teleport freely or even redirect attacks inside them. 
These are the folowing Hiraishin levels and things Minato might show in the future.
Hiraishin level1 - teleport to a seal mark
Hiraishin level2 - teleport to a fast moving object marked with Hiraishin
Hiraishin level3 - expand dozens of Hiraishin seals into one big seal that acts as a space where Minato can be appear everywhere at the same

Space-time barrier attack reflection - Minato Kage Bushins use Space-time barrier in synch so if Minato receives an attack the Kage Bushin reflects it back

Space-time barrier Kage Bushin replacement - the same jutsu Minato did with Tobirama but a Kage Bushin is used as a replacement.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Feb 9, 2014)

Aren't we getting an early chapter this week? I thought I saw Takl mentioning something about it in the previous chapter's prediction thread. 

As for predictions, we find out who appeared in front of Sasuke and we also get Madara appearing before Minato, Kakashi and Obito.


----------



## Nic (Feb 9, 2014)

Kabuto kisses Sasuke.


----------



## Klue (Feb 9, 2014)

Nic said:


> Sakura sucks Naruto.



Fixed.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 9, 2014)

I expect madara and Gaara to arrive at minato a location about the same time


----------



## rac585 (Feb 9, 2014)

personally i'm thinking kabuto arriving on the battlefield is not so shitstorm worthy.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 9, 2014)

And Kabuto walks in with the edo Uchiha clan


----------



## Abanikochan (Feb 9, 2014)

> Weekly Shonen Jump Issue #12 (February 17th, 2014):
> iShojo by Toshinori Takayama (Cover, Lead CP, New Series)



Nope, no early chapter this week.


----------



## Harbour (Feb 9, 2014)

Evil will show up if Minato and Madara will beat the shit out of each other.


----------



## Shattering (Feb 9, 2014)

Harbour said:


> Evil will show up if Minato and Madara will beat the shit out of each other.



He did a great job against Obito, oh wait...


----------



## Lovely (Feb 9, 2014)

takL mentioned there _might_ be early spoilers because of a holiday in Japan.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Feb 9, 2014)

11th February is the Foundation Day but I doubt that will be some early spoilers on that day. I guess that we will have the usual release on wedsneday.


----------



## Rosi (Feb 9, 2014)

I predict Kishi providing me with some goods on Obito's birthday week


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 9, 2014)

it's gonna feel almost underwhelming if Kabuto shows up. Since he's been predicted to death already


----------



## Amanda (Feb 9, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> it's gonna feel almost underwhelming if Kabuto shows up. Since he's been predicted to death already




We're too quick to get his hints. It will be more of a plot twist if they aren't Kabuto and Yamato. Though I suppose they weren't meant to be that big surprises anyway. Just Kishi milking the moment for a bit longer to not to make it so random. Speaking of random, nobody saw Spiral Zetsu's return. So we got that surprise.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 9, 2014)

If it wasn't meant to be a surprise Kishi wouldn't tease us


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 9, 2014)

Valentine Day weeked......Izanami and Izanagi story of love. I predict Madara troll


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 9, 2014)

Finding it harder and harder to make predictions because Kishi is moving so damn fast now.

Kabuto trying to help Sasuke is a given though.

Madara will get his Rinnegan either in 664 or 665 (I am leaning towards 665 but again, Kishi is moving so fast that predictions are getting hard) and someone in that group will "die", likely Minato. 

I still think that Sasuke and Naruto might end up getting revived by Obito using RT. He can do it without destroying the eye, which is awfully convenient.


----------



## Moon Fang (Feb 9, 2014)

I find it good that Kishi is picking up the pace.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 10, 2014)

it will undoubtedly slow down again. its going fast because madara should have done this a long time ago. thx to obito madara had to take the passenger seat for a little while. now that madara has also become a jinchuriki things will begin to tone down, but its going to go fast like this until the tsukuyomi is casted

kishi knows he extended this more longer than he had planned so he's going flash


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Feb 10, 2014)

predict : rinnegan sasuke


----------



## Nic (Feb 10, 2014)

well someone has to be Madara's fodder this chapter.   Probably going to end up being kakashi like usual.


----------



## Shattering (Feb 10, 2014)

It's hard to choose but I guess the right option is Kakashi, someone has to stop this bullshit of Kamui GG and Minato  was already humiliated by Juubito soo no need to dehype him more, he is where he belongs atm


----------



## revas (Feb 10, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I still think that Sasuke and Naruto might end up getting revived by Obito using RT. He can do it without destroying the eye, which is awfully convenient.



I don't believe there was ever any hint, that RT would destroy the eye? As long as you have the eye and the chakra - you can revive as many people as you want.

As for the prediction... Madara is going for Obito? Gaara is going for Minato. Minato and Obito are at the same place (the last time we saw them). So basically - Gaara is flying straight to Madara. I guess we will see Minato teleporting them somewhere far away, where they Kyuubi transfer will occur. 

As for the foot... i dont see any other viable candidate either - it has to be Kabuto. Which means he accepted his fate, and turned good? :/


----------



## handsock (Feb 10, 2014)

Amanda said:


> We're too quick to get his hints. It will be more of a plot twist if they aren't Kabuto and Yamato. Though I suppose they weren't meant to be that big surprises anyway. Just Kishi milking the moment for a bit longer to not to make it so random. Speaking of random, nobody saw Spiral Zetsu's return. So we got that surprise.



It's also pretty weird that the anime lined up with the reveal of Spiral zetsu just as the manga reintroduced him.



The Entire Forum said:


> predict : rinnegan sasuke



Or even better. Kabuto heals Sasuke. He unlocks the Rinnegan. Then turns Kabuto into his Deva Path.  But alive.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Feb 10, 2014)

I predict that the one who's standing in front of Sasuke is Karin. Kishi fooled us.


----------



## Mariko (Feb 10, 2014)

GoDMasteR said:


> I predict that the one who's standing in front of Sasuke is Karin. Kishi fooled us.



Actually, he could do that...


----------



## GoDMasteR (Feb 10, 2014)

yeah... I just thought that it's really strange that he only drew a left foot. Why didn't he drawn both feets? Why only drawing a left feet? And, oddly enough, Karin has only one anklet, just on her right ankle.


----------



## Addy (Feb 10, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Finding it harder and harder to make predictions because Kishi is moving so damn fast now.
> 
> Kabuto trying to help Sasuke is a given though.
> 
> ...


that would make sense  

but honestly speaking, i too am not sure about anything so far in the manga. we expected oro + hiruzen combo vs tobi for a reunion but thankfully kishi scrapped that idea cause i don't wanna see 15 chapters of the gokages and orochimaru fighting one guy.

one thing that i am seriously worried about is madara. his progress is too fast.


----------



## Amanda (Feb 10, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Finding it harder and harder to make predictions because Kishi is moving so damn fast now.
> 
> Kabuto trying to help Sasuke is a given though.
> 
> ...




I used to wonder the same, but the prediction for this weeks chapter implies Madara arrives at the spot in this chapter. Would there be time for an event as big as the revival of Naruto and Sasuke? And Obito is still himself dying from the previous Rinne Tensei. Where he'd get the chakra to revive them? Not to mention he's battling Black Zetsu's control.

Anyway, if Madara arrives first, then it will be very interesting to see what he does about Minato. Logically he should want Yin Kurama, but will Kishi deny Naruto his birthday present?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 10, 2014)

Madara either doesn't know or doesn't care about yin kyuubi.

If he takes it, then Obito RTing him is confirmed though. Like you said, there isn't much time for it but considering how badly Kishi is rushing....

It's just way too hard to predict anymore. Oro Hiruzen teamup was heavily, heavily implied, would have made sense, and would have been good, but was passed up so Karin could have a ridiculous power-up instead, probably because it took less space.

And Amanda...previews....


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 10, 2014)

If Madara takes Yin Kurama Naruto cant be revived so it aint happening. Another thing that bothers me is that Rikudou was paralyzed after he exctracted the Juubis chakra even if he had Gedo Mazou sealed in his body but Naruto will recover faster with Yin Kurama.


----------



## PopoTime (Feb 10, 2014)

Chapter 664: A flower in bloom

Kabuto: kukukuku well what do we have here, seems you got wombo comboed Sasuke

Sasuke: *vomits blood*

Kabuto: ah well, i do owe you and your brother after all, seems like we're all square after this.

Kabuto shoves some zetsu goo into Sasuke's stab wound

Kabuto: "That was the result of my research, it seems that by combining zetsu's flesh with juugo and karin's chakra you get as close to Hashirama's DNA as can be without extracting it from him".

Sasuke then stands up and sees Gaara arriving at Minato's location.

Kabuto: "Ah yes, it seems Naruto has had the nine tails extracted from him, he's not gonna last long"

Gaara finally arrives at Minato's location

Minato: What happened here!?!

Sakura: Naruto lost his half of the Kyuubi, im barely keeping his heart going as it is, please help Minato!

Gaara: Naruto's Kyuubi said that if you transferred your half, we still have a chance of saving him

Minato: Ok, ill try, hakke fuin!

Minato seals his half of Kurama into Naruto but nothing seems to happen.

Shockedfaces.jpg

Minato: what why isnt it working!!?!?

Short Minato and Kushina flashback, with Minato claiming he's failed as a father

Sakura: i see, so thats how it is....

Short Sakura flashback listing how she's trained with Tsunade and how she finally felt she was worthy of being on team 7, then a flashback to Chiyo reviving Gaara.

Sakura's hands then begin to glow over Naruto's chest.

Sasuke arrives just as Naruto opens his eyes.

Naruto: Oh im ok! thanks Saku..... Sakura!?!?

Sakura's eyes are vacant and Sasuke cant sense her chakra

Chapter ends with Naruto and Sasuke stopping Sakura's body from falling to the ground


----------



## Addy (Feb 10, 2014)

i honestly want to see minato react to naruto 

"so my son is dead? "


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 10, 2014)

I just want to see kabuto so the 00.01% of me can stop whispering to me false implications


----------



## takL (Feb 10, 2014)

Amanda said:


> I used to wonder the same, but the prediction for this weeks chapter implies Madara arrives at the spot in this chapter. Would there be time for an event as big as the revival of Naruto and Sasuke? And Obito is still himself dying from the previous Rinne Tensei. Where he'd get the chakra to revive them? Not to mention he's battling Black Zetsu's control.
> 
> Anyway, if Madara arrives first, then it will be very interesting to see what he does about Minato. Logically he should want Yin Kurama, but will Kishi deny Naruto his birthday present?



gaara will get there soon after him. 
in that case kakashill hide minato sakura gaara and narutos body in the kamui space.

if maddy is too late for the party and naruto is instantly revived there,  i have to say good bye to maddy and his mugentsukuyomi.
cos main charas wont get defeated by a same opponent twice in a row


----------



## Addy (Feb 10, 2014)

takL said:


> gaara will get there soon after him.
> in that case kakashill hide minato sakura gaara and narutos body in the kamui space.
> 
> if maddy is too late for the party and naruto is instantly revived there,  i have to say good bye to maddy and his mugentsukuyomi.
> *cos main charas wont get defeated by a same opponent twice in a row*



true


----------



## Herpules (Feb 10, 2014)

PopoTime said:


> [sp]Chapter 664: A flower in bloom
> 
> Kabuto: kukukuku well what do we have here, seems you got wombo comboed Sasuke
> 
> ...



THIS

Kakashi is there, he wouldn't let Sakura do it, he would do it himself


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 10, 2014)

?_Camorra_? said:


> If Madara takes Yin Kurama Naruto cant be revived so it aint happening. Another thing that bothers me is that Rikudou was paralyzed after he exctracted the Juubis chakra even if he had Gedo Mazou sealed in his body but Naruto will recover faster with Yin Kurama.



Well...Kurama didn't say that Naruto will recover instantly once he gets Yin Kurama.

Though if he gets something like the Juubi fruit or some newly introduced plot element to which RS didn't have access then who knows.

Otherwise Madara could run into problems with Mugen Tsukuyomi and plot would force him to wait a week or more till he can cast it again due to it being stopped previously. Or maybe a full moon is necessary for it and the night ends when Madara prepares to cast said genjutsu.

Alternatively Madara could take Perfect Cell route and decide to give the good guys some time to train so that they can amuse him a bit given that he is way to strong now to find a worthy opponent anywhere but still wishing to test the limits of his current powers. Cue Naruto and Sasuke get their Chamber of Time and Space training and face Madara after being powered up.


----------



## Amanda (Feb 10, 2014)

Please please let it be early release. I haven't been this excited for new chapter for a while.



PikaCheeka said:


> Madara either doesn't know or doesn't care about yin kyuubi.
> 
> If he takes it, then Obito RTing him is confirmed though. Like you said, there isn't much time for it but considering how badly Kishi is rushing....
> 
> ...




Are you mocking my faith in previews!? 

I know, I know...

Oro and Hiruzen could still team up, if the situation goes on long enough. 

As for Obito RT'ing Naruto and Sasuke, you can find foreshadowing for it too. "Saving you is same as saving the world" might turn out to be arc words. And earlier Obito bullied Naruto about that the Mugen Tsukuyomi will be launched at Naruto's birthday, and therefore the date of his parents' death. He said: "If you die, it's the end... in this world", to which Naruto replied "It's not the end... I'm here in the world!" This could point towards to Obito reviving Naruto so he could stop the world from ending. 

Just theorizing... not all foreshadowing leads to something. 



takL said:


> gaara will get there soon after him.
> in that case kakashill hide minato sakura gaara and narutos body in the kamui space.
> 
> if maddy is too late for the party and naruto is instantly revived there,  i have to say good bye to maddy and his mugentsukuyomi.
> cos main charas wont get defeated by a same opponent twice in a row




If they're in Kamuiland when it happens, there should be no problem, so let's stay hopeful. I've been trying to guess what's the volume ending cliff hanger. It's probably either Madara casting, or coming very close to casting the Mugen Tsukuyomi, or the boys getting rezzed/powering-up/whatever. But more likely something bad happening, considering the situation.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 10, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Well...Kurama didn't say that Naruto will recover instantly once he gets Yin Kurama.
> 
> Though if he gets something like the Juubi fruit or some newly introduced plot element to which RS didn't have access then who knows.
> 
> ...



The Juubi fruit appears only once every 1000years so i doubt Naruto will get that.


----------



## brainguyobserver (Feb 10, 2014)

Herpules said:


> _great concern_
> 
> Kakashi is there, he wouldn't let Sakura do it, he would do it himself



Is that an actual spoiler or is it just another prediction?


----------



## Amanda (Feb 10, 2014)

†_Camorra_† said:


> The Juubi fruit appears only once every 1000years so i doubt Naruto will get that.




If it appears only ever 1000 years, then if someone is going to get it, it's likely Naruto. All the more so if he's the reincarnation of Rikudou Sennin.

Though, Naruto is dying _now_. As far as we know, the flower hasn't re-started growing yet, and even then it should take some time till it blooms and gives forth the fruit.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Feb 10, 2014)

Lord Kurama returns!


----------



## Gabe (Feb 10, 2014)

Madara tears obitos rinnegan and beats kakashi badly obito then controls bz to save kakashi and takes bz life force. Then kakashi returns the eye obito gave him back to obito and with his two eyes he summons a Susano that revolves around kamui.


----------



## Overhaul (Feb 10, 2014)

I predict the Minato/Madara/Obito/Kakashi/Zetsu scene being similar to this.ck
Madara-pimp named slick back
Kakashi-Grand dad
Obito-The Hoe
Rinnegan-Money
Riley-Kid with the cornrows
Minato-Furniture 
[YOUTUBE]MmeprzFOA64[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 10, 2014)

I predict Kakashi Party doesnt start until the end of the chapter. Last page,


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 10, 2014)

Mugen Tsukiyomi starts.

Naruto and Sasuke get revived.

Turns out that they are really still dead but everyone in the MT thinks they are alive so they stop trying to save them.


----------



## Hiei312 (Feb 10, 2014)

i'm thinking most of the chapter will be Kabuto healing Sasuke and/or having flashbacks to Izanami land.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Feb 10, 2014)

If that man is Kabuto, he's coming with Edo Itachi & Jiraiya.
*BET.*


----------



## rac585 (Feb 10, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Mugen Tsukiyomi starts.
> 
> Naruto and Sasuke get revived.
> 
> Turns out that they are really still dead but everyone in the MT thinks they are alive so they stop trying to save them.



then hinata wakes up and sees everyone cheering at madara standing over naruto/sasuke corpses.


----------



## Monna (Feb 10, 2014)

We are finally going to see what Minato and Kakashi are up too. Also, I'm sure Madara is headed towards their location as well to get his eye. If Madara shows up in front of their group before Gaara gets there, I don't know what will happen.


----------



## Thor (Feb 10, 2014)

Minato will open the 8 gates to combat Madara.


----------



## brainguyobserver (Feb 10, 2014)

What would you guys say the chances are that Minato will drop another narusaku moment


----------



## Abanikochan (Feb 10, 2014)

Minato sees Sakura's hand stuck up Naruto's chest. 

"Wow, this also reminds me of Kushina!"


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 10, 2014)

no more narusaku fanservice plz.


----------



## ichihimelove (Feb 10, 2014)

brainguyobserver said:


> What would you guys say the chances are that Minato will drop another narusaku moment



Last time Minato saw Sakura was she healing Naruto (thinking her as Naruto's girlfriend) 

Now Minato will see her kissing his son, WHAT DO YOU THINK HE WILL SAY ?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 10, 2014)

Hopefully Minato cares more about his son's life than his son's love life.


----------



## MS81 (Feb 10, 2014)

Thor said:


> Minato will open the 8 gates to combat Madara.



I always thought tobirama should have this jutsu.


----------



## Sarry (Feb 10, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Hopefully Minato cares more about his son's life than his son's love life.



I would say NaruHina would have a moment soon enough, now that Sakura kissed Naruto. 
So Minato will probably give more attention to Hinata than Naruto...


----------



## Jad (Feb 10, 2014)

Thor said:


> Minato will open the 8 gates to combat Madara.





MS81 said:


> I always thought tobirama should have this jutsu.





Stop trying to hijack Gai and Lee's unique kinjutsu and giving it to '_the one trick pony and his cheap trick circus_', and his pal '_Mr. I created everything by pulling it out of my ass_'.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 10, 2014)

the pacing last chapter was near perfect. now if only we can keep that up...


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Feb 10, 2014)

Jad said:


> Stop trying to hijack Gai and Lee's unique kinjutsu and giving it to '_the one trick pony and his cheap trick circus_', and his pal '_Mr. I created everything by pulling it out of my ass_'.


You talking shit


----------



## Jad (Feb 10, 2014)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> You talking shit



Don't point that gun at me


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 10, 2014)

Tobirama probably invented asspulls too.

And guns.


----------



## rac585 (Feb 10, 2014)

it's true since he was a water user, probably the first to use finger gun tech.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 10, 2014)

honestly i would not be surprised if tobirama invented the 8 gates he probably invented most jutsus in kohona. i really doubt gai cam e up with it so he is a good guess. and minato knew it. he did know hirashin, and senses the same way tobi does. 

chapter will probably revolve mostly around kabuto and how he escaped most likely and healing sasuke. with the final panel will be both gaara and madara arriving at the same time to obitos location.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Feb 10, 2014)

takL said:


> gaara will get there soon after him.
> in that case kakashill hide minato sakura gaara and narutos body in the kamui space.
> 
> if maddy is too late for the party and naruto is instantly revived there,  i have to say good bye to maddy and his mugentsukuyomi.
> cos main charas wont get defeated by a same opponent twice in a row



Assuming there's actually a Mugen Tsukuyomi to begin with, Madara is being used by the Sage of the Six Paths for a higher purpose.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 11, 2014)

Gabe said:


> honestly i would not be surprised if tobirama invented the 8 gates he probably invented most jutsus in kohona. i really doubt gai cam e up with it so he is a good guess. and minato knew it. he did know hirashin, and senses the same way tobi does.
> 
> chapter will probably revolve mostly around kabuto and how he escaped most likely and healing sasuke. with the final panel will be both gaara and madara arriving at the same time to obitos location.



This is a good prediction assuming Kishi doesn't keep up with the ridiculously, uncomfortably fast pacing.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 11, 2014)

^ really? I felt the pacing rather refreshing.

Before chapters felt like only 1 thing happens. 

But now it's like 4-5 major things happen. I love it Makes waiting for the next chapter more suspenseful!


----------



## Euraj (Feb 11, 2014)

MS81 said:


> I always thought tobirama should have this jutsu.



That mofo has enough random stuff given to him already. Let's not add that to the list.


----------



## brainguyobserver (Feb 11, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Hopefully Minato cares more about his son's life than his son's love life.



Obviously. I just meant while he was being saved (like what Yamato said to her when she was healing him from the four tails)


----------



## SenpaiSamaSan (Feb 11, 2014)

Gabe said:


> honestly i would not be surprised if tobirama invented the 8 gates he probably invented most jutsus in kohona. i really doubt gai cam e up with it so he is a good guess. and minato knew it. he did know hirashin, and senses the same way tobi does.
> 
> chapter will probably revolve mostly around kabuto and how he escaped most likely and healing sasuke. with the final panel will be both gaara and madara arriving at the same time to obitos location.



The Eight Gates can't have been invented. All chakra users should have them. They are more of a meditative state or mode than an actual jutsu, like Sage Mode or CS Transformation. 

Guy and Lee trained to access them. If Tobirama and Minato had the ability to use them they should have done it already, all eight gates, since they need not fear death, and even if they did know how to do it in life, we don't know whether their current Edo Tensei form would even allow them to do it now.

It's possible, it just seems unlikely, imo.

I agree with your prediction though, that's seems very likely. Gaara and Madara arriving at the same time, or Gaara arriving only to find Madara is already there would be a good cliffhanger.

Maybe we'll see what happened to Killer Bee next chapter. His absence is strange, but I won't be disappointed if he doesn't show up.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 11, 2014)

is it true ????????


----------



## Azula (Feb 11, 2014)

So whats the expiry date of Madara's plot armor?


----------



## SenpaiSamaSan (Feb 11, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> is it true ????????



Not sure, but at first glance, it looks like a lot of the panels are just slightly edited panels of last chapter.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 11, 2014)

SenpaiSamaSan said:


> Not sure, but at first glance, it looks like a lot of the panels are just slightly edited panels of last chapter.



thats what i been notice


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 11, 2014)

It's fake. Chinese and not a font used by the publisher.


----------



## ichihimelove (Feb 11, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> is it true ????????



It's old pic 

I post this pic in NS fan-thread a week ago


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 11, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> It's fake. Chinese and not a font used by the publisher.



phew ! thanks (:



ichihimelove said:


> It's old pic
> 
> I post this pic in NS fan-thread a week ago



no need to point the gun at me. 

and i didn't know that you posted this in a ns-fan thread, i just asked a question soooooo


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 11, 2014)

I hope something happens to mix things up with Madara a bit. This has been pretty much a repeat of what happened with Obito so far.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 11, 2014)

Palpatine said:


> I hope something happens to mix things up with Madara a bit. This has been pretty much a repeat of what happened with Obito so far.



Obito killed Naruto and Sasuke?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 11, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Obito killed Naruto and Sasuke?


Dude. Obito recreated the Juubi and became its Jin and controlled its powers. Madara did the exact same thing. This is why people view it as a retread.


----------



## shadowmaria (Feb 11, 2014)

Except

Obito

Didn't kill

Sasuke and Naruto?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 11, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> Except
> 
> Obito
> 
> ...


Doesn't matter. Both Obito and Madara became the Juubi Jin. Both Obito and Madara gathered the Juubi. It is the same thing. Killing or bringing Sasuke and Naruto to the brink of death doesn't change that.

Madara's doing the exact same plan and shares the same weakness Obito did to Senjutsu (especially since he lost the Senjutsu chakra he already gained upon becoming the Jin). So in any way possible, how is this different?


----------



## Revolution (Feb 11, 2014)

ichihimelove said:


> It's old pic
> 
> I post this pic in NS fan-thread a week ago



It's a joke I saw on tumblr which someone stole and photoshopped to a page


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 11, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Doesn't matter. Both Obito and Madara became the Juubi Jin. Both Obito and Madara gathered the Juubi. It is the same thing. Killing or bringing Sasuke and Naruto to the brink of death doesn't change that.
> 
> Madara's doing the exact same plan and shares the same weakness Obito did to Senjutsu (*especially since he lost the Senjutsu chakra he already gained upon becoming the Jin*). So in any way possible, how is this different?



He has more of the juubi, including the kyuubi that he ripped out of Naruto.

And bolded = what?


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 11, 2014)

Doing the same thing isn't really a bad thing so long as their are new things to spice it up. So far it's doing that ok, we'll see if kishi can keep it up, though.


----------



## Shattering (Feb 11, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Doesn't matter. Both Obito and Madara became the Juubi Jin. Both Obito and Madara gathered the Juubi. It is the same thing. Killing or bringing Sasuke and Naruto to the brink of death doesn't change that.
> 
> Madara's doing the exact same plan and shares the same weakness Obito did to Senjutsu (especially since he lost the Senjutsu chakra he already gained upon becoming the Jin). So in any way possible, how is this different?



I think you missed the part where Madara with a single technique stomped Naruto and his filthy friends, or the part where Madara does in a couple of chapters what took Obito like 50?

What's your point?? that Narutt is going to win at the end? gz dude you won the whole thing, perhaps we whould praise you for your superior insight and capacity, don't try to compare a menacing character like Madara with the Joke Failbito was.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 11, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> He has more of the juubi, including the kyuubi that he ripped out of Naruto.
> 
> And bolded = what?


Its still the same thing as Obito. Having more of the Juubi (which really doesn't matter) doesn't matter either. 

And remember, upon becoming the Juubi Jin, the person loses what they had before other than the eyes they had. Like Obito's wounds, Madara probably lost his stolen Sage Mode since he had no way of maintaining it, and like the seal Minato put on Obito it would vanish upon becoming the Jin.



Shattering said:


> I think you missed the part where Madara with a single technique stomped Naruto and his filthy friends, or the part where Madara does in a couple of chapters what took Obito like 50?
> 
> What's your point?? that Narutt is going to win at the end? gz dude you won the whole thing, perhaps we whould praise you for your superior insight and capacity, don't try to compare a menacing character like Madara with the Joke Failbito was.


I think you missed the part we've already seen what a Juubi Jin can do through Obito, and we've already seen the Juubi be created.

Dear god, what exactly is different? Tell me that. Is Madara doing a different plan than Obito, yes or no?


----------



## Shattering (Feb 11, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Its still the same thing as Obito. Having more of the Juubi (which really doesn't matter) doesn't matter either.
> 
> And remember, upon becoming the Juubi Jin, the person loses what they had before other than the eyes they had. Like Obito's wounds, Madara probably lost his stolen Sage Mode since he had no way of maintaining it, and like the seal Minato put on Obito it would vanish upon becoming the Jin.
> 
> ...



So every jin has the same strength right? Minato could do same things Naruto could? don't think so
Nagato is like Madara? don't think so
Sasuke is like Itachi? don't think so

This is like saying we have seen what mokuton can do through Yamato, Hashirama will be a non-factor 

GGWP


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 11, 2014)

Shattering said:


> So every jin has the same strength right? Minato could do same things Naruto could? don't think so
> Nagato is like Madara? don't think so
> Sasuke is like Itachi? don't think so
> 
> ...




Is Madara doing Mugen Tsukuyomi exactly like Obito? Did Madara gather the Biju and recreate the Juubi exactly like Obito? Did he become the Juubi Jin, exactly like Obito?

If all three of these are yes, what exactly is NEW here? Why give Madara a free pass when we're getting a recycled plot with false tension of Naruto and Sasuke dying?


----------



## Shattering (Feb 11, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Is Madara doing Mugen Tsukuyomi exactly like Obito? Did Madara gather the Biju and recreate the Juubi exactly like Obito? Did he become the Juubi Jin, exactly like Obito?
> 
> If all three of these are yes, what exactly is NEW here? Why give Madara a free pass when we're getting a recycled plot with false tension of Naruto and Sasuke dying?



Hmm you may be onto something, they both have white hair and a staff OMG you are right, they are almost the same character, let's ignore how Madara did more with one eye than Obito as a Juubi jin and let's ignore too the power-ups he is getting after that.

Thx for making me see the light


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 11, 2014)

Shattering said:


> Hmm you may be onto something, they both have white hair and a staff OMG you are right, they are almost the same character, let's ignore how Madara did more with one eye than Obito as a Juubi jin and let's ignore too the power-ups he is getting after that.
> 
> Thx for making me see the light


Shattering. He's doing the *exact same thing as Obito.* Same plan. Same methods. Only thing that is different is effectiveness. That isn't enough.

Don't you even understand this is a legitimate criticism? I'd expect Madara fans to be pissed off that despite becoming the Juubi Jin, he's STILL going for Mugen Tsukuyomi instead of doing something new.


----------



## Shattering (Feb 11, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Shattering. He's doing the *exact same thing as Obito.* Same plan. Same methods. Only thing that is different is effectiveness. That isn't enough.
> 
> Don't you even understand this is a legitimate criticism? I'd expect Madara fans to be pissed off that despite becoming the Juubi Jin, he's STILL going for Mugen Tsukuyomi instead of doing something new.



I'm not talking about how "original" or "different" Madara and Obito plans/methods are, but saying they are equal as a menace is a strong denial by you sir.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 11, 2014)

Shattering said:


> I'm not talking about how "original" or "different" Madara and Obito plans/methods are, but saying they are equal as a menace is a strong denial by you sir.


...I never said menace. I never said anything like that. I'm saying their plans are exactly the same. They accomplished the exact same things. 

If Madara goes on to reveal 'Oh, Mugen Tsukuyomi doesn't exist, becoming GOD is though, and that is what I intend to be. God of the Shinobi world which can control life and  death on a whim', it be better.


----------



## Iruel (Feb 11, 2014)

It was his fucking plan decades before Tobito was even born...


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 11, 2014)

Iruel said:


> It was his fucking plan decades before Tobito was even born...


Doesn't change the fact it is the exact same plan and goal. Don't you want something new from Madara?


----------



## Iruel (Feb 11, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Doesn't change the fact it is the exact same plan and goal. Don't you want something new from Madara?



No, because it has been his plan the entire time. Obito was the newcomer who adopted his ideals, but lost due to his wavering convictions. I'd rather see Madara temporarily pull off the Infinite Tsukuyomi and see how things play out.
Just because Obito has been around trying to complete the MEP since it was revealed in the Kage Summit Arc, doesn't mean that the next villain needs to have a different plan.   It would be an asspull and shitty writing if Madara just goes..LOL nope! just kidding gaiz i dgaf about my decades long plan, im just gonna rape and kill everyone.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 11, 2014)

Iruel said:


> No, because it has been his plan the entire time. Obito was the newcomer who adopted his ideals, but lost due to his wavering convictions. I'd rather see Madara temporarily pull off the Infinite Tsukuyomi and see how things play out.
> Just because Obito has been around trying to complete the MEP since it was revealed in the Kage Summit Arc, doesn't mean that the next villain needs to have a different plan.   It would be an asspull and shitty writing if Madara just goes..LOL nope! just kidding gaiz i dgaf about my decades long plan, im just gonna rape and kill everyone.


Dude, its the exact same thing that Obito would want. Mugen Tsukuyomi is a lame plan anyway. I want something new, something fresh from Madara. Think about it, wouldn't it be far more interesting if he used Bankubetzu Sozo to start creating his own life forms to replace humanity or something?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 11, 2014)

Madara is booring like all Uchihas that ruined this manga. Nagato's plan was much better,If you cant control dem bittchass world governments then nuke them


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 11, 2014)

I am curious to see Kabuto's reaction to Oro and co.

Not sure if he knows Oro is back, and he won't know Taka's intentions, either...


----------



## Addy (Feb 11, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I am curious to see Kabuto's reaction to Oro and co.
> 
> Not sure if he knows Oro is back, and he won't know Taka's intentions, either...


well kabuto remain oro's lacky or.....


----------



## Harbour (Feb 11, 2014)

Hope the whole chapter would be dedicated to Minato/Madara and Naruto/Sakura.


----------



## Addy (Feb 11, 2014)

Harbour said:


> Hope the whole chapter would be dedicated to Minato/Madara and Naruto/Sakura.



shut up. i want to see who's foot it is


----------



## Mariko (Feb 11, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I am curious to see Kabuto's reaction to Oro and co.
> 
> Not sure if he knows Oro is back, and he won't know Taka's intentions, either...



If Kabuto came up to there, he should know about them: how not to notice Edo Tobirama's presence near Sasuke? And who's the only one except him that can ET a shinigamied dude?


----------



## Weapon (Feb 11, 2014)

I predict my boy to help Sasuke out, Spiral Zetsu Reveal. 

I won't be checking out the raw pages's probably


----------



## shadowmaria (Feb 11, 2014)

Spiral Zetsu is revealed to be Yamato 

I need some fucking mystery back in this manga

Or some quadruple trolling of everyone like in Death Note


----------



## rac585 (Feb 11, 2014)

i want it to be anko more than yamato tbh.


----------



## eurytus (Feb 11, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Dude, its the exact same thing that Obito would want. Mugen Tsukuyomi is a lame plan anyway. I want something new, something fresh from Madara. Think about it, wouldn't it be far more interesting if he used Bankubetzu Sozo to start creating his own life forms to replace humanity or something?



sounds like another retcon, no thanks. And if it's not relevant to Kishi's lame as theme peace, it's not gonna happen.


----------



## shadowmaria (Feb 11, 2014)

It's Obito 

Oh wait


----------



## Mariko (Feb 11, 2014)

Rac said:


> i want it to be anko more than yamato tbh.



Anko? 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ryopus (Feb 11, 2014)

I predict Kakashi and Gaara fighting Black Zetsu-controlled Obito while Minato and Sakura help revive Naruto.


----------



## Amanda (Feb 11, 2014)

Iruel said:


> Just because Obito has been around trying to complete the MEP since it was revealed in the Kage Summit Arc, doesn't mean that the next villain needs to have a different plan.   It would be an asspull and shitty writing if Madara just goes..LOL nope! just kidding gaiz i dgaf about my decades long plan, im just gonna rape and kill everyone.


At least to me all the talk about the Mugen Tsukuyomi has only hyped it up, not made it old and worn-out already before-hand. I want to see how it works in practice, what Madara's dreamworld would be like, and just witness the all-around epicness of the entire humankind getting trapped under one hallucination.


----------



## Mercurial (Feb 11, 2014)

Pending spoiler!

*http://powermanga.forumcommunity.net/?t=21082756#entry392323730*

It could be actually true (with Google translate it makes some sense) but there should be too much things for a single chapter...


----------



## takL (Feb 11, 2014)

^fake japanese.


----------



## Mercurial (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks TakL-san


----------



## chauronity (Feb 11, 2014)

It's Kabuto.


----------



## Mercurial (Feb 11, 2014)

Well Kabuto should be a given, I think.


----------



## Addy (Feb 11, 2014)

i think we will get a few pages of kabuto and the rest with minato and kakashi ending with sakura arriving and madara arriving soon after she tells minato to give naruto his chakra.


----------



## takL (Feb 11, 2014)

Raikiri19 said:


> Thanks TakL-san


ur weelcome
i also saw a short and funny fake spoiler at 2ch. it says the foot was izuna's. sasuke bit karins oppai to recover. the last panel of the chap was narutos twitching finger.  
well sad if true.

going by this fake spo, lord ignoble must have meant izuna's soul when he said "with my forbidden jutsu, at last the soul..."


----------



## rac585 (Feb 11, 2014)

Addy said:


> i think we will get a few pages of kabuto and the rest with minato and kakashi ending with sakura arriving and madara arriving soon after she tells minato to give naruto his chakra.



i like how absolutely no one is surprised about kabuto's sudden appearance. kishi probably sitting in his office thinking about what an epic cliffhanger last chapter was.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 11, 2014)

Rac said:


> i like how absolutely no one is surprised about kabuto's sudden appearance. kishi probably sitting in his office thinking about what an epic cliffhanger last chapter was.



hahahahaha


----------



## GoDMasteR (Feb 11, 2014)

Rac said:


> i like how absolutely no one is surprised about kabuto's sudden appearance. kishi probably sitting in his office thinking about what an epic cliffhanger last chapter was.



aaaaand....it turns to be Karin actually...


----------



## Harbour (Feb 11, 2014)

Aaaand he wont show the owner of this foot tomorrow


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 11, 2014)

Then It turns out it's just a fodder nin. He like, "excuse me" and just steps over Sasuke.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Feb 11, 2014)

he's gonna to be bigfoot


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 11, 2014)

What if Kishi _wants_ us to think it's Kabuto? And that's why he smiling maniacally at his desk? ck


----------



## handsock (Feb 11, 2014)

The only two shoeless people on the battlefield (overall battlefield) are Zetsu's, Kabuto, and Karin. Unless there is someone else that everybody is overlooking.


----------



## Jason Brody (Feb 11, 2014)

Kabuto heals Sasuke using Hashirama's genes. Sasuke awakens the Rinnegan. The end.


----------



## Herpules (Feb 11, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> Then It turns out it's just a fodder nin. He like, "excuse me" and just steps over Sasuke.



That would be so good


----------



## Wonder Mike (Feb 11, 2014)

handsock said:


> The only two shoeless people on the battlefield (overall battlefield) are Zetsu's, Kabuto, and Karin. Unless there is someone else that everybody is overlooking.




And Oonoki.


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 11, 2014)

Sasuke body becomes transparent and disappears. Kabuto then takes out tobiramas spikes and we discover medical "Senjutsu" Can repair Edo tensei damaged by Inyoton


----------



## Harbour (Feb 11, 2014)

> And Oonoki.


I just imagine that Onoki flow down to finish Sasuke off.


----------



## Weapon (Feb 11, 2014)

If the person approaching Sasuke is Oonoki, it will be the biggest troll in Naruto don't even care what y'all say


----------



## Herpules (Feb 11, 2014)

he makes Sasuke's body weightless and chucks it at Sakura


----------



## Mariko (Feb 11, 2014)

What if dat person is Hinata? 

After have seen Sakura kissing Naruto with her byakugan, she could have vengence intentions...


----------



## kingcools (Feb 11, 2014)

i would lol till kingdoms come if that foot was just a mere foot with no body attached.
Last chapter: "to what mysterious figure does the foot belong?!?!?!"
Next chapter: "None"


----------



## rac585 (Feb 11, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> What if Kishi _wants_ us to think it's Kabuto? And that's why he smiling maniacally at his desk? ck



i would honestly love that.


----------



## Jason Brody (Feb 11, 2014)

It's actually Danzo's foot.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 11, 2014)

The scene will probably switch to Kakashi and Minato which is what I dislike about the arc. It is very difficult to handle momentum with so many characters on the field, because the moment a scene develops that keeps the readers on the edge of their seats the focus switches to other characters. Ultimately you stop caring about the event that initially caught your attention. Hopefully Kishimoto surprises me, but I doubt it.


----------



## Addy (Feb 11, 2014)

Rac said:


> i would honestly love that.



but then it's itachi..... would you like that?


----------



## Shattering (Feb 11, 2014)

Addy said:


> but then it's itachi..... would you like that?



I wouldn't mind  Sasuke is dead so they wont interact so it would be perfect for Sasuke's character and the alliance since Itachi would rolfstomp Madara in no time.


----------



## rac585 (Feb 11, 2014)

didn't itachi say he'd always be watching sasuke or something like? 

sasu/ita convo #4: spirit world edition. (shrug)


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 11, 2014)

I hope this chapter will bring the explination's we all need.... for quite some time


----------



## NW (Feb 11, 2014)

Mike Von J said:


> And Oonoki.


And Juugo.


----------



## Abanikochan (Feb 11, 2014)

Fusion said:


> And Juugo.



And Suigetsu. 

Nobody wears shoes these days.


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 11, 2014)

Hopefully, Mads stops looking like a full-blown mess with his kangatang.

;__;


----------



## Addy (Feb 11, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> I hope this chapter will bring the explination's we all need.... for quite some time



of what?


----------



## Jason Brody (Feb 11, 2014)

Maybe it's Ramen Guy?

I see this conversation becoming an extremely lulzy 'who's it?' fest. Expecting some panel photochops.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 11, 2014)

Jason Brody said:


> Maybe it's Ramen Guy?
> 
> I see this conversation becoming an extremely lulzy 'who's it?' fest. Expecting some panel photochops.




The GetBackers' Wan Paul twist nice


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 11, 2014)

Addy said:


> of what?



Or am going to make a rant... seriously even kubo give's a explination , yes its BS and lame but he atleast says something

Kishi is like yeah random shit all over...

I know its a manga for kids... but cmon my 12 year old cousin was just like me... WTF is this..


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 11, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Or am going to make a rant... seriously even kubo give's a explination , yes its BS and lame but he atleast says something
> 
> Kishi is like yeah random shit all over...
> 
> I know its a manga for kids... but cmon my 12 year old cousin was just like me... WTF is this..



What specifically is this referring to?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 11, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> What specifically is this referring to?



I do know that there are a bunch of theorie's to explain the following stuff but not a fact in the manga yet. ( Some wrote by me )

Eyeless Susanoo ?
How come Madara  just controled Juubi so fast ( you need love like how obito use the will of rin to control the juubi ) ?
Where did Spiral zetsu come now ?
How can Yin Kurama save Nardo ?
Why is a liveing person stronger when his alive and not as a edo tensei ?

ETC....

I dont expect any explination's tho... same shit happen to obito to... 

Madara is awesome is one of my favs but kishi really needs to explain stuff...


----------



## Shattering (Feb 11, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> I do know that there are a bunch of theorie's to explain the following stuff but not a fact in the manga yet.
> 
> Eyeless Susanoo ?
> How come Madara  just controled Juubi so fast ( you need love like how obito use the will od rin to control ) ?
> ...



Eyeless Susano'o was the first susano'o we saw... Susano'o power "awakes" when you master both of your MS techniques, it's not attached to any of the eyes, Itachi was the first and Madara did it before his fight against the bijuus, why do you think he could use Susano'o while his rinnegan was activated but had to switch back to sharingan to cast a genjutsu on the raikage...

Madara is Madara, second one to awake the Rinnegan, able to stomp 9 bijuus in a blink and sealing  them 10 times faster than Obito, he probably bitch slapped the Juubi.

Last 2 question yep... legit I guess, spiral zetsu came to the battlefield off-panel  and the whole yin kurama thing probably magic


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 11, 2014)

Shattering said:


> Eyeless Susano'o was the first susano'o we saw... *Susano'o power "awakes" when you master both of your MS techniques, it's not attached to any of the eyes.*
> 
> Madara is Madara, second one to awake the Rinnegan, able to stomp 9 bijuus in a blink and sealing  them 10 times faster than Obito, he probably bitch slapped the Juubi.
> 
> Last 2 question yep... legit I guess, spiral zetsu came to the battlefield off-panel  and the whole yin kurama thing probably magic



No fact there.

And the rest... is yeah Madara is Madara i will be glad if Kishi says Madara is special his behind any logic.... 

There... problem solve. But his fucking lazy...




Addy said:


> no, i didn't mean "or whatc?" i meant "of what?" as in "what are you talking about?"



Oh... my bad addy, i already wrote "of what" look up ^



Addy said:


> the manga is almost reaching it's end (if kishi has the balls lol) so don't expect much of explanation.



Prepare for the worst ending possible !

belive it addy !


----------



## Addy (Feb 11, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Prepare for the worst ending possible !
> 
> belive it addy !



i am prepared for it this time for this arc and even the series.

reviving everyone? saw that already with nagato and expected that since obito got the rennigan!!!!!!!!!

sasunaru? i already saw that shit from chapter 1 !!!!!!!!!!!

TNJing madara in a shit way? i am expecting that!!!!!!!!!

another brand new troll? bitch please, i survived the tobito reveal 

KISHIMOTO MASSASHI!!!!!!!!! BRING ON YOUR WORST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Njaa (Feb 11, 2014)

This might be a good time for a limbo chapter, both Sasuke and Naruto are technically dead and it would stretch out their revival. They both have some sort of limbo experience before being revived the next chapter.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 11, 2014)

Addy said:


> i am prepared for it this time for this arc and even the series.
> 
> *reviving everyone? saw that already with nagato and expected that since obito got the rennigan!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> ...



Shinju is the cyrcle of life no need for rinnegan the tree of life will revive everyone 

That is the only thing im sure it wont happen since hinata is based around naruto and sakura on sasuke 

Yeam im expecting that it  might happen tho i hope as the FV who did really bad stuff he will get a nice ending.

Il never forgive kishi for Obito, ruined the manga   hell 2 million people hated kishi for that in japan and he lost 3 place and fall to 5 in the top of japan.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 11, 2014)

@Njaa

a limbo chapter would be nice actually. I hope it happens 

@addy

careful what you wish for....


----------



## Addy (Feb 11, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Shinju is the cyrcle of life no need for rinnegan the tree of life will revive everyone


tobi or madara. pick your poison 



> That is the only thing im sure it wont happen since hinata is based around naruto and sakura on sasuke


i don't wanna spark a pairing war but sakura is based around sasuke? 

i get hinata since she has no character trait that is not directly related to her fantasy of sucking naruto's cock but sakura revolved around sasuke?.



> Il never forgive kishi for Obito, ruined the manga   hell 2 million people hated kishi for that in japan and he lost 3 place and fall to 5 in the top of japan.


well, that's what happens when you try to be "edgy". there is a very thin line between being "creative" and "trolling". 

and before someone points the "are you trying to convert me?" line by obito to kakashi, please remember that just because you point out your shit writing, doesn't make it less shit


----------



## King BOo (Feb 11, 2014)

I think Madara will reach Minato and the boys before Sakura and take the rest of the Kyuubi chakra from Minato, immobilizing him with chakra rods, then executing Kakashi in front of Obito to "remind" him of the pain that made him join Madara, then he takes his eye back and Zetsu detaches, letting Obito die beside Kakashi's corpse.  Without the rest of the Kyuubi, Sakura gives her life to bring Naruto back.  Kabuto revives Sasuke and when he finds out about Sakura and Kakashi's deaths, the curse of the Uchiha begins dragging him into darkness again throughout the fight with Madara.


----------



## Addy (Feb 11, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> @addy
> 
> careful what you wish for....


honey, there are right now two things i give a darn about in this series:

1- rennigan itachi JR via karin or naruto becoming sexy no jutsu for his entire life.
2- orochimaru.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 11, 2014)

@addy

what a coincidence. I only care about 2 things in the manga too 

1-Hidan
2-Shikamaru

hoping next chapter has one of them


----------



## Addy (Feb 11, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> @addy
> 
> what a coincidence. I only care about 2 things in the manga too
> 
> ...



more hidan. less shikamaru please.  i really don't like him............ he sucks :ignoramus


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 11, 2014)

@addy

  


Now i really hope he's in this upcoming chapter


----------



## SenpaiSamaSan (Feb 11, 2014)

It was Hidan's foot last chapter.

Only his foot though.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 11, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> No fact there.
> 
> And the rest... is yeah Madara is Madara i will be glad if Kishi says Madara is special his behind any logic....



except obito didnt control juubi with love. idk where this stupid idea came from. he's not naruto remember? he's the opposite. obito was able to take control because his will to succeed overpowered the juubi's. 

madara did it a lot faster because his will is stronger than obito's by far


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 11, 2014)

Addy said:


> tobi or madara. pick your poison
> 
> 
> i don't wanna spark a pairing war but sakura is based around sasuke?
> ...



If Madara uses rinnetensei it would look stupid and Obiti can't uses twice. My poison is shinju tree of life jutsu. 

Yep whenever sasuke was around she got development. Be it part 1 or 2.
Hinata is to fucking obvious so I doubt kishi will trash her live ( he said interview he would date hinata out of all Naruto manga girls )

Shit writing is a easy stuff said it was horrific. A girl became a plot tool. And I can't watch Helen of troy movie... forever.


----------



## Addy (Feb 11, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> @addy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



splatered on a wall dead, sure 

other than that, i want hidan....... maybe oro goes grave digging


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 11, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> except obito didnt control juubi with love. idk where this stupid idea came from. he's not naruto remember? he's the opposite. obito was able to take control because his will to succeed overpowered the juubi's.
> 
> madara did it a lot faster because his will is stronger than obito's by far



Well Kushina said you need love and Mito also. For me it look like the love for his run and his old team helped.


But even if its the will Kishi should have showed, how Madara oposed the juubi control with his powerful will.


----------



## Jason Brody (Feb 11, 2014)

The two things I care about in the manga at this point:

1. Seeing what else Hiruzen is capable of. 
2. Danzo's 'death' actually being his last Izanagi and casually returning to battle.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 11, 2014)

@addy

or maybe kabuto already did after snapping out of izanami and he's right there next to him 





you never know. come on 664!


----------



## Amanda (Feb 11, 2014)

King BOo said:


> I think Madara will reach Minato and the boys before Sakura and take the rest of the Kyuubi chakra from Minato, immobilizing him with chakra rods, then executing Kakashi in front of Obito to "remind" him of the pain that made him join Madara, then he takes his eye back and Zetsu detaches, letting Obito die beside Kakashi's corpse.  Without the rest of the Kyuubi, Sakura gives her life to bring Naruto back.  Kabuto revives Sasuke and when he finds out about Sakura and Kakashi's deaths, the curse of the Uchiha begins dragging him into darkness again throughout the fight with Madara.




This would be nice gritty stuff... but won't happen in this manga. You have some 9 hours left imagining it though.


----------



## Addy (Feb 11, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> If Madara uses rinnetensei it would look stupid and Obiti *can't uses twice*. My poison is shinju tree of life jutsu.


no, you can't use that card after madara became RS like obito.......... again :/


> Yep whenever sasuke was around she *got development*. Be it part 1 or 2.


what development? 



> Hinata is to fucking obvious so I doubt kishi will trash her live ( he said interview he would date hinata out of all Naruto manga girls )


my hate for hinata (and sakura) aside, hinata is trashed everytime kishi ignores what she does as if it never happens like confessing to naruto, sakura realizing that hinata loves naruto, and worst of all is making her speech to naruto pointless because sasuke gets him out of the same depression with one line. 

it is unfortunate but kishi does trash her whether he intends it or not.


----------



## Addy (Feb 11, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> @addy
> 
> or maybe kabuto already did after snapping out of izanami and he's right there next to him
> 
> ...


....... iv been having this nightmere for the past week, kishi switches to minato and kakashi while not showing who the foot belongs to at all ck


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 11, 2014)

@addy

I doubt Kishimoto is going to neglect the foot next chapter. He's gonna show who it is. Would be a dick move otherwise.


----------



## Addy (Feb 11, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> @addy
> 
> I doubt Kishimoto is going to neglect the foot next chapter. He's gonna show who it is. Would be a dick move otherwise.



problem is if he teases us with it.

we  just see kabuto's face and then a scene switch to minato and madara.


i honestly don't give a single fuck about minatio, obito, kakashi, and madara. kakashi lost all fucking respect for not killing obito and we already know that minato is gonna give naruto his chakra. 

what i wanna see is if sasuke gets rennigan or not. if kabuto gives sasuke something or if kabuto is still evil or not. i want to see itachi in snake SM mode in kabuto's izanami like how he copied that water jutsu. why? because madara is too "i don't give  a shit" making me not give a shit.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 11, 2014)

Addy said:


> no, you can't use that card after madara became RS like obito.......... again :/
> 
> what development?
> 
> ...



But after Madara will be defeated the Juubi would still be there I think cuz Nardo doesn't have the bijuu's chakra anymore to use tag war again.

That development of sasuke I love you. Blah blah 3 panel's.

Well kishi does that for parings war and fan service.

And Sasuke just raised moral nardo was already to go ham ( takL translated tears of rage so sasuke just raised morale )

Hinata shaped him out of disappear.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 11, 2014)

Addy said:


> problem is if he teases us with it.
> 
> we  just see kabuto's face and then a scene switch to minato and madara.
> 
> ...



Seeing as the chances of Madara offing one of that trio is high, I am kind of curious though.

Sasuke is getting Rinnegan and Kabuto isn't still evil.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 11, 2014)

@addy

Seeing Kabuto's face is enough for me. At least it will debunk all the other theories.

Now if there shows a foot of someone standing next to him, then Kishi would just be being downright mean. 


I don't care for nartuo & co either. Or sasuke. I'd really only be interested if someone dies for good. Didn't kishi say 2 major konoha characters would die in the war? We already lost Neji.....I'm just curious who the other is. Probably Gai or Kakashi. 

But I doubt anybody is dying next chapter. THAD BE AWESUM THO


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 11, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Well Kushina said you need love and Mito also. For me it look like the love for his run and his old team helped.
> 
> 
> But even if its the will Kishi should have showed, how Madara oposed the juubi control with his powerful will.



will of Rin izuna


----------



## ichihimelove (Feb 11, 2014)

Mariko said:


> What if dat person is Hinata?
> 
> After have seen Sakura kissing Naruto with her byakugan, she could have vengence intentions...



maybe 

Hinata is going crazy and do anything after seen Naruto get a FRENCH KISSING from Sakura 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 11, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> will of Rin izuna



yeah i know that and i agree ,still that is not an excuse for kishi to skip it without showing anything.


----------



## Addy (Feb 11, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> But after Madara will be defeated the Juubi would still be there I think cuz Nardo doesn't have the bijuu's chakra anymore to use tag war again.


naruto will fight a tree? 



> That development of sasuke I love you. Blah blah 3 panel's.


that is part 1.......... long dead part 1............. part 1 that kishi trolled too much shit from 


> Well kishi does that for parings war and fan service.


yeah, i agree lol


> And Sasuke just raised moral nardo was already to go ham ( takL translated tears of rage so sasuke just raised morale )
> Hinata shaped him out of disappear.


what makes her speech to naruto filler is naruto giving up, not doing anything about the sacrefice of his friends (giving up on your friends dreams/sacrifice is how they really die to hinata).
create the first black rod that came out from the Hashirama clone

if you look at the middle left panel, the tree is moving to the ninjas and the ninjas comment on it being the end. then, obito says something and naruto doesn't say anything aside from crying in anger but......... he doesn't do anything about it infact, hashirama has to TNJ the allience and naruto says nothing even though he can as well connect with them. only after sasuke shows up (the very next page) that he stops crying, not angry again, and get his kyuubi chakra mode back.

that is my point. in both situations, naruto does nothing. he gives up. however, instead of getting an entire chapter of speech, we get one panel and naruto gets his power back just like last time with hinata. in fact, it ends with naruto and sasuke standing next to eachother ready to fight....... just like after hinata TNJd naruto.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 11, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> except obito didnt control juubi with love. idk where this stupid idea came from. he's not naruto remember? he's the opposite. obito was able to take control because his will to succeed overpowered the juubi's.
> 
> madara did it a lot faster because his will is stronger than obito's by far


create the first black rod that came out from the Hashirama clone

The entire chapter was dedicated to their similarities. That being said I wonder what Madara's experience with the Juubi was like and if it will be revealed this chapter. It is possible that deep down he is holding on to memories of his brother.


----------



## Addy (Feb 11, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Seeing as the chances of Madara offing one of that trio is high, I am kind of curious though.



madara is not going to off anyone unfortunately. see, madara is strong as fuck and achieved most of his goals so far. however, he hasn't killed anyone yet who is named. let alone kill kakashi (more popular than madara) or minato.

the best obito did was neji........... FUCKING NEJI 

but minato does have a high chance though 



> Sasuke is getting Rinnegan and Kabuto isn't still evil.


 the randomness of last chapter made me not sure about the rennigan part.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 11, 2014)

I wonder if Minato and Kakashi will seal the part of the Juubi that got warped off into Naruto. Some things to consider. 

1) In the past people ate pieces of the Bijuu in order to get strength. It resulted in the K and G brothers, and it also resulted in the death of a Shinobi. 

2) What we have seen up until now indicates that someone should die even if the Bijuu is resealed. 

3) We know that the connection to the Juubi preserves an individuals life. 

4) Why would Kishimoto have Kakashi warp off a piece of the Juubi; it seems out of place. 

Between Kakashi and Minato the above information is known, so I don't think it would be beyond them to try sealing that piece in Naruto.


----------



## Addy (Feb 11, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> @addy
> 
> Seeing Kabuto's face is enough for me. At least it will debunk all the other theories.
> 
> Now if there shows a *foot of someone standing next to him*, then Kishi would just be being downright mean.


anko 



> I don't care for nartuo & co either. Or sasuke. I'd really only be interested if someone dies for good. *Didn't kishi say 2 major konoha characters would die in the war? *We already lost Neji.....I'm just curious who the other is. Probably Gai or Kakashi.
> 
> But I doubt anybody is dying next chapter. THAD BE AWESUM THO


well, obito is technically from konoha and is on the good side with the alliance now


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 11, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Well Kushina said you need love and Mito also.



Yeah, but the juubi and juubi jin are a bit different. The Juubi itself lacks emotions which are what other bijuu use to manipulate their Jinchuuriki.

From what it looked like it seemed more like resolve was a requirement. Obito was clearly conflicted about what he was doing. He just used his love for Rin to bolster his resolve. But love itself is probably not a requirement.

Madara, on the other hand is 100% sure that what he is doing is the right thing, or he 100% doesn't care that what he is doing is wrong. Either way, he has no internal conflictions about it.

At least that's my take on it.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 11, 2014)

Addy said:


> naruto will fight a tree?
> 
> 
> that is part 1.......... long dead part 1............. part 1 that kishi trolled too much shit from
> ...



Rikudou did it  why not him.

Tree's are bad 

She had the same stuff in part 2 with letter guy then at the kage summit with i will kill sasuke now i love you, alot of BS around sasuke with her.... then when sasuke come's back and she stars saying sasuke is back blah blah smile lets have .... god that was horrible... 

Somewhat i agree still only Hinata and Sasuke can motivate Nardo not many people can do that...

And that Hinata moment was again for parings and stuff... and the volume needed a cover with Naruto holding hands  so why not ? 



LazyWaka said:


> *Yeah, but the juubi and juubi jin are a bit different.* The Juubi itself lacks emotions which are what other bijuu use to manipulate their Jinchuuriki.
> 
> From what it looked like it seemed more like resolve was a requirement. Obito was clearly conflicted about what he was doing. He just used his love for Rin to bolster his resolve. But love itself is probably not a requirement.
> 
> ...



Juubi and juubi are different ? What ?    this is like that thread what if sasuke realize's that sasuke is dying 

I was jokeing now back to serious....


Juubi does have emotion's he looked at nardo and got pissed seeing the rikudou in him.... I dont know if love its a requirement with the juubi...

That is my problem if only the will and the 100% sure that what he is doing is the right thing counts then why did Kishi not show Madara controling juubi with his will

EX: Juubi tryes to take over and Madara says something cool and he gets control over the juubi.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 11, 2014)

@addy

fuq. I forgot about anko 

@gunners

I do wonder if kishi will make use of the goop of juubi kakashi snapped off. I didn't think about it before but now that you brought it up...


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 11, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> And that Hinata moment was again for parings and stuff... and the volume needed a cover with Naruto holding hands  so why not ?



Next volume cover will have Sakura giving Naruto CPR.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 11, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> Next volume cover will have Sakura giving Naruto CPR.



No please  i cant see this shit again


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 11, 2014)

I also think a NaruHina moment will happen that's bigger than the CPR. because kishi tends to go back and fourth between sakura and hinata. He's been doing this a lot the past 30 chapters or so


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 11, 2014)

I doubt we'll get a NaruHina moment any time soon, Hinata is no where near Naruto.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 11, 2014)

@addy

somehow i feel a boobjob won't be necessary 

@lazywaka

well she came outta nowhere to pop his dislocated shoulder last time so I don't see why she can't pop outta nowhere again.


----------



## Addy (Feb 11, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> I doubt we'll get a NaruHina moment any time soon, Hinata is no where near Naruto.



i think it will happen after the arc or at the end of it.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 11, 2014)

kabuto does what sakura did to naruto and he has sasukes heart in his hands


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 11, 2014)

Addy said:


> i think it will happen after the arc or at the end of it.



Oh, I have no doubt it will happen. I just doubt it will be in the next chapter or 2.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 11, 2014)

I wonder if there'll be more tension and effort put in Madara's retrieval of his Rin'negan eye than there was for his transformation.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 11, 2014)

I just realized now that Kabuto is at the alliance army, there's a chance he might meet his orphan brother


----------



## Amanda (Feb 11, 2014)

*@ Gunners*

The Gedou hand might indeed become a factor. But I still find it hard to believe Kishi would let Madara take Yin Kurama from Minato. Minato having regrets about his failure has been a reoccuring topic after his return, and he specifically said he's going to give Naruto a big gift to make up for all of his mistakes as a father. So I'm expecting him to really get to help his son out in some significant way.



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I wonder if there'll be more tension and effort put in Madara's retrieval of his Rin'negan eye than there was for his transformation.



There's.... distinct possibility for that happening.


----------



## Rancid727 (Feb 11, 2014)

Naruto will live we all know that.  The 2nd big death will be sasuke and somehow someway Naruto will get his eyes maybe they have a talk at the campfire of death idk but naruto needs a big power up and that is one way he can get the power he needs to beat Madara like use the chains to just drag it out of him and seal it within his self


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 11, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> I doubt we'll get a NaruHina moment any time soon, Hinata is no where near Naruto.



At the end the CPR with sakura was the last gift for NaruSaku fans...  belive it



Scarlet Ammo said:


> I just realized now that Kabuto is at the alliance army,there's a chance he might meet his orphan brother



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umDr0mPuyQc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Addy (Feb 11, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> I just realized now that Kabuto is at the alliance army, there's a chance he might meet his orphan brother



but when? 

after the arc? 
now? 
is that not kabuto?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 11, 2014)

@ultimate bijuu



@addy

he's his bro. He is talking about Kabuto. We can tell because he says Kabuto

[sp][/sp]

Another bromance incoming


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 11, 2014)

Addy said:


> naruto will fight a tree?
> 
> 
> that is part 1.......... long dead part 1............. part 1 that kishi trolled too much shit from
> ...



Thats the part I hate about this series. Kishi needs to stop giving the spotlight to someone who wasn't even supposed to be in the manga in the first place 

raising morale when its the end times is practically shonen main character's duty. God forbid the main character proves to be an inspiring figure, no time for that we need another quick flashback about how he idiolizes Sauce  which ends up having the alliance pity the fuck out of him 



Scarlet Ammo said:


> @ultimate bijuu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is it just me or does his abdomen look like a sad person vomiting?


----------



## Chausie (Feb 11, 2014)

i predict ninja cats and the granny cat will back a comeback


----------



## Addy (Feb 11, 2014)

ok, I think I got a clue about who that foot belongs to.

it is white so it aint black people. that narrows it down cause black characters in naruto are plenty like 6 chara.... oh


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 11, 2014)

plz madara step on obito's face and call it an accident


----------



## Trojan (Feb 11, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> plz madara step on obito's face and call it an accident



That's gorgeous without the accident part. 

hopefully he will die in this chapter, if madara takes his eye, there will be no reason for BZ to
be attached to obito anymore!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 11, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> plz madara step on obito's face and call it an accident



If all Madara does this chapter is make a snarky comment to Obito, I will be happy.


----------



## Larcher (Feb 11, 2014)

Kishimoto's weird Shikamaru fetish has kind of warn off, recently.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 11, 2014)

I doubt Obito is dying this chapter...

As much as I want it to happen. It was his birthday yesterday afterall 

@larcher

Don't worry. That will easily be remedied by the return of my husbando in chapter 666 :ignoramus

Then Kishi can wank Shikamaru to his liking once more


----------



## NW (Feb 11, 2014)

I predict Swirly overthrows Madz and becomes FV. 



Scarlet Ammo said:


> I just realized now that Kabuto is at the alliance army, there's a chance he might meet his orphan brother


Stop acting like it's confirmed that it's Kabuto. 

It could just as easily be Juugo or someone else.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 11, 2014)

Fuck I forgot valentines day is coming up.

Perhaps romance-focused chapter?

@fusion

do you seriously think it could be anyone else?

Why would Kishi put all this suspense just to make it juugo?


----------



## Windowgazer (Feb 11, 2014)

I do wonder where Juugo was when Sasuke was stabbed. Also, it was somewhat weird that we didn't get a reaction from him right away.


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 11, 2014)

Windowgazer said:


> I do wonder where Juugo was when Sasuke was stabbed. Also, it was somewhat weird that we didn't get a reaction from him right away.



He was with Orochimaru and the others.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 11, 2014)

It doesn't matter. Kishimoto isn't a big enough dick to say "who is this ominous shadow' and just make it juugo.

It's obviously Kabuto or someone else who isn't expected.


----------



## Windowgazer (Feb 11, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> He was with Orochimaru and the others.



Well, that's true. It was only Karin who felt that Sasuke was in danger after all.


----------



## Nic (Feb 11, 2014)

more deep kissing from Sakura this chapter.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 11, 2014)

^valentines day _is_ coming up...


----------



## Windowgazer (Feb 11, 2014)

Do you guys think we are actually going to see whose foot is that this chapter? Kishi might spend this chapter on a Madara vs Kakashi/Minato fight.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 11, 2014)

@windowgazer

Kishi will at least show us one panel of who the foot belongs to. Whether it be at the beginning or end of the chapter.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 11, 2014)

Nic said:


> more deep kissing from Sakura this chapter.



Spoilers are out already? Then again the chapters are usually released Wednesday morning.



Scarlet Ammo said:


> ^valentines day _is_ coming up...



Has Kishi ever done any service for valentine's day before?



Scarlet Ammo said:


> @windowgazer
> 
> Kishi will at least show us one panel of who the foot belongs to. Whether it be at the beginning or end of the chapter.



If it was Kubo he would show it at the end only to turn it into a second cliffhanger


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 11, 2014)

@bijuu


@godzillafan
I could easily see kishi do this if the cliffhanger was something epic. Like Kabuto standing there with Hidan and Shisui standing right next to him. That is 2 cliffhanger worthy 

@nic

ah, okay.

Time to waste 3 hours then 

Well i guess I can practice my art skills


----------



## SenpaiSamaSan (Feb 11, 2014)

We could get a tease with Team Taka arriving to Sasuke, and Orochimaru just saying, "Fufu, I see you're here already" or something like that without actually revealing who it is.

Doubt it, but it's a possibility.



godzillafan430 said:


> Has Kishi ever done any service for valentine's day before?


Last year we got a Hashi/Mada chapter.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 11, 2014)

i predict that in contrast to Sakura, Hinata will suffocate Naruto with her boobs


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 11, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> @ultimate
> 
> a bit off topic but it depends. the first time i changed my name it took 2 weeks. second it took less than a day
> 
> ...




then i have to wait 



Scarlet Ammo said:


> @bijuu
> 
> 
> @godzillafan
> ...



my point was why the hell everyone predicts such awful things...


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 11, 2014)

@ultimate

because we'd die of boredom otherwise?


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Feb 11, 2014)

predict : revenge sex


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 11, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> @ultimate
> 
> because we'd die of boredom otherwise?



true dat...

then i predict Madara killing  kakashi and obito 

cuz why not ? 



Csdabest said:


> Valentine day=izanagi and izanami. A story of love


----------



## Yuna (Feb 11, 2014)

Regardin the Valentine's Day (joke) thing:
We're not getting anything special for Valentine's Day unless the manga skips a chapter. Remember, these chapters are planned, written and drawn weeks in advance, in case something happens and Kishimoto is unavailable for a week or two. That's how weekly mangas work.

And two weeks ago, the manga went on a one-week hiatus because Kishimoto's father died, so they postponed a chapter (which had already been written and drawn), which means we're one chapter "behind" schedule right now.

Whatever Kishimoto did or did not plan for Valentine's Day (and he never does anything special for Valentine's Day) will occur in chapter 665.


----------



## Nic (Feb 11, 2014)

dammit Nesha, leave us alone and go mod the Cafe or something. 



Yuna said:


> Regardin the Valentine's Day (joke) thing:
> We're not getting anything special for Valentine's Day unless the manga skips a chapter. Remember, these chapters are planned, written and drawn weeks in advance, in case something happens and Kishimoto is unavailable for a week or two. That's how weekly mangas work.
> 
> And two weeks ago, the manga went on a one-week hiatus because Kishimoto's father died, so they postponed a chapter (which had already been written and drawn), which means we're one chapter "behind" schedule right now.
> ...



unless Feb 10 (664 originally) was the target date and not Feb 17.


not that it matters since i doubt Kishi really thinks omg valentines day is coming up I need to draw a pairing moment.


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 11, 2014)

Windowgazer said:


> Do you guys think we are actually going to see whose foot is that this chapter? Kishi might spend this chapter on a Madara vs Kakashi/Minato fight.



I do honeetly.kishi is splitting panel time snd we sre hinted with sauce development


----------



## rac585 (Feb 11, 2014)

no evil, chap gonna be predictable. kabuto it is.


----------



## Nic (Feb 11, 2014)

I predict Sasuke wakes up with the rin'negan and that's the last panel of the chapter. 



Rac said:


> no evil, chap gonna be predictable. kabuto it is.



to be fair Evil didn't first post until 7:10pm pacific time last week.  That's two hours from now.  Got to remember it's still only 10:19 am in japan right now.


fuck winter time. Although makes sense that we're getting the chapters an hour earlier than usual now that i think about it.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 11, 2014)

^ 10:19 am.



Rac said:


> no evil, chap gonna be predictable. kabuto it is.



Evil didn't appear when Madara killed Naruto and Sasuke, which _nobody_ was expecting at all. She appeared last week and didn't even mention Mads becoming the JJ despite it being the most important event in the chapter by far. 

I can't believe people are still determining how interesting/predictable/important a chapter is going to be based on whether or not Evil appears. 

It is obviously Kabuto, but I don't see why Evil's absence is a determining factor here.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 11, 2014)

we know why Kabuto is there... we need someone to explain it when Sasuke get rinnegan


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Feb 11, 2014)

Kakashi10 Prediction: 
PREPARE FOR WASTED PANELS...........  
And theres is only 2 things 2 worth seen, and some people already said it. 
Mark my words 2 is the number you will remember 2.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Feb 11, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> ^ 10:19 am.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Madara as the Jin and Naruto & Sasukes 'deaths' were all predictable as fuck though. (Especially given the Kyuubi half / senju shit foreshadowing)

Besides, neither of those events compare to the sheer HYPE of Evils riddles for the Hokages appearance, which was vastly more important/hype worthy than anything thus far in recent chapters, wouldn't you agree?.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 11, 2014)

I predict

- Kabuto arrives and gives Itachi hype
- Team Oro arrives
- Rinnegan Sasuke
- Gaara and co arrive 
- Beginning of Kyuubi transfer as Madara arrives


----------



## BlinkST (Feb 11, 2014)

Sage transformation Sasuke let's go:ignoramus


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Feb 11, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Sage transformation Sasuke let's go:ignoramus



You mean Rinnegan catalyst. :ignoramus


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 11, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> You mean Rinnegan catalyst. :ignoramus



This.

I don't think Sasuke is getting a sage transformation. The Juugo/Susano'o junk Sasuke came up with earlier was his alternative to sage mode; he doesn't need both.

And for his eyes to be more special than Madara's, as they supposedly are, they kind of have to evolve again.


----------



## TeamJASA (Feb 11, 2014)

Remember Killer B? -Who? Ok then, Yamato? -Oh, Spiral Zetsu, yea yea I remember dat dude.


----------



## Joakim3 (Feb 11, 2014)

Essentially what everyone else said....

- Kabuto spews *massive* Itachi wank
- Oro and the gang arrive
- Rinnegan Sasuke 
- Naruto reaches Minato only for Madara to arrive
- Madara kills someone


----------



## atenzor (Feb 11, 2014)

I predict a plot twist that goes like this:

all of these events that led to this point are just part of a big dream, that's how....the manga...BEGINS!!!! lol... but seriously tho, this is gona be a simple chapter, Madara going over to Kakashi, maybe even taking his eye by the end of the chapter and be complete?

additional plot twists:

1) spiral zetsu is Ramen Guy 

2) the foot is Ramen Guy's foot, he came to sell his ramen to Sasuke, so he can get a power boost


----------



## ch1p (Feb 11, 2014)

in b4 nothing happens this week.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 11, 2014)

kabuto evolves sasuke eyes like he did to edo madara somehow

naruto get the yin kurama and gedo mazo arm

that is what i think


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 11, 2014)

Yeah I kinda take everything back. It feels like this chapter is going to be a stale one


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 11, 2014)

Gabe said:


> kabuto evolves sasuke eyes like he did to edo madara somehow
> 
> naruto get the yin kurama and gedo mazo arm
> 
> that is what i think



Gedo Mezo arm?


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 11, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> ^ 10:19 am.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Evil is a woman?

.. what?


----------



## Weapon (Feb 11, 2014)

Everyones been slamming out the obvious[Even myself] which is understandable, but I would like a surprise from Kishi 

Is there anything, crazy out of this world that's even plausible that he can whip out. I mean I would love me some more Kabuto panel time but I'd like to be surprised.


----------



## Azula (Feb 11, 2014)

I predict that we get a few panels of the Shinju flower blooming


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 11, 2014)

Weaponess said:


> Everyones been slamming out the obvious[Even myself] which is understandable, but I would like a surprise from Kishi
> 
> Is there anything, crazy out of this world that's even plausible that he can whip out. I mean I would love me some more Kabuto panel time but I'd like to be surprised.



Currently the only surprise I can think of is if Kabuto brought someone with him.

Though I doubt that. 

Kishi will more than likely focus on the Kakashi vs Madara moment.


----------



## King BOo (Feb 11, 2014)

I think Hidan will lick the blood Madara spilled in his fight with Bijuus and take out Madara right when he's almost immortal.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 11, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Gedo Mezo arm?



yeah the one kakashi sucked into kamui


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 11, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Sage transformation Sasuke let's go:ignoramus



Would be pretty badass if Sasuke learned Sage mode on the fly from Kabuto.


----------



## Weapon (Feb 11, 2014)

The usual Wednesday Naruto anxiety is kicking in now, oh boy.

Oh Kishi


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 11, 2014)

Naruto gets the other half of kyuubi, than Obito recommends using the Gedo mazo arm Kakashi kamuid off and tells him to go gather Zetsu corpses as they are both part of the Gedo Mazo and are made of the majority of Bijuu chakra he had at the time (which also includes the Hachibi tentacle).

So while Kakashi is warping Naruto around to the Zetzu corps piles Minato and everyone else tries to hold off Madara.


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Feb 11, 2014)

Weaponess said:


> The usual Wednesday Naruto anxiety is kicking in now, oh boy.
> 
> Oh Kishi


Tell me about it...LOL
I think the foot is definately Kabuto's. He will probably heal Sasuke. Naruto will get the other half of kyuubi. As for Kakashi VS Madara, I have no clue at all what will happen. Let's just hope it is interesting.


----------



## Windowgazer (Feb 11, 2014)

What if the foot is just that--a foot?


----------



## ShinobisWill (Feb 11, 2014)

Windowgazer said:


> What if the foot is just that--a foot?



It landed there when Madara killed a random fodder after he left Sasuke.


----------



## SenpaiSamaSan (Feb 11, 2014)

^
 It might be Madara's foot. He was in such a hurry to Obito's location he didn't notice it fell off. It's already established he gives no fucks when he loses limbs.


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Feb 11, 2014)

Windowgazer said:


> What if the foot is just that--a foot?


You just blew my mind 
It actually said a mysterious shadow approached Sasuke...not a mysterious foot...yet it showed a foot, not a shadow...


----------



## ShinobisWill (Feb 11, 2014)

SenpaiSamaSan said:


> ^
> It might be Madara's foot. He was in such a hurry to Obito's location he didn't notice it fell off. It's already established he gives no fucks when he loses limbs.



Guess he'll also take Obito's foot while he's at it.


----------



## TeamJASA (Feb 11, 2014)

Itachi used Sasuke's forehead to give him the ultimate jutsu. Summoning Jutsu: Foot no Jutsu. That will prevent Sasuke from dying... and also heal him along the way.


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Feb 11, 2014)

TeamJASA said:


> Itachi used Sasuke's forehead to give him the ultimate jutsu. Summoning Jutsu: Foot no Jutsu. That will prevent Sasuke from dying... and also heal him along the way.


Wow! A foot knows medical ninjutsu? Incredible...


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 11, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Guess he'll also take Obito's foot while he's at it.



Talk about having a bad fucking day.


----------



## SenpaiSamaSan (Feb 11, 2014)

TeamJASA said:


> Itachi used Sasuke's forehead to give him the ultimate jutsu. Summoning Jutsu: Foot no Jutsu. That will prevent Sasuke from dying... and also heal him along the way.



Damn, that would mean Sasuke has three summoning contracts!


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 11, 2014)

Doesn't look like Evil is showing up after all... Guess it is a predictable chapter


----------



## BlinkST (Feb 11, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Would be pretty badass if Sasuke learned Sage mode on the fly from Kabuto.


And will of fire Sharingan 

Let's go CS:ignoramus


----------



## KyubiiMode (Feb 11, 2014)

Windowgazer said:


> What if the foot is just that--a foot?



 just foot? with visible blood and bone
that's creepy


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Feb 11, 2014)

Windowgazer said:


> What if the foot is just that--a foot?



Here is my prediction for the chapter guys. I've got a good feeling about this one.


----------



## Rancid727 (Feb 11, 2014)

Naruto will live we all know that. The 2nd big death will be sasuke and somehow someway Naruto will get his eyes maybe they have a talk at the campfire of death idk but naruto needs a big power up and that is one way he can get the power he needs to beat Madara like use the chains to just drag it out of him and seal it within his self


----------



## Sarry (Feb 11, 2014)

I hope Madara doesn't fall from grace now that he became even more powerful. 


Menacing Eyes said:


> Here is my prediction for the chapter guys. I've got a good feeling about this one.



 

That's just amazing :rofl


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 11, 2014)

Rancid727 said:


> Naruto will live we all know that. The 2nd big death will be sasuke and somehow someway Naruto will get his eyes maybe they have a talk at the campfire of death idk but naruto needs a big power up and that is one way he can get the power he needs to beat Madara like use the chains to just drag it out of him and seal it within his self



Sasuke is obviously living...


----------



## Yagami Light (Feb 11, 2014)

What if.... Its Jiraiyas Foot....he was barefoot when he fought pain....


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 11, 2014)

Time to hit the bad, the chapter is going to be late...


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Feb 11, 2014)

Kabuto steals Sasukes body and keeps it for a few chapters, and then goes after Madara to try and do things for reasons.

This buys Naruto time to Jesus it up.

And then the most awkward team up of the entire manga happens, Naruto and Oro fighting Kabusasuke to try and save him.

Madara disgusted by all parties involved finally goes after his other eye.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 11, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Time to hit the bad, the chapter is going to be late...



What time does it usually come out? I don't know whether to look at spoilers or not every-time I do, it either ruins the experience or makes me even more hyped


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 11, 2014)

Maybe it'll be a chapter like the one where Orochimaru and Taka reached the Gokage and healed them, it was mostly transition and talk. It could be this time between Sasuke and that person. But Kishi should also show Madara given his recent development.



Amanda said:


> There's.... distinct possibility for that happening.



It better be different, I can only take so much of his meh-attitude towards everything.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 11, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> What time does it usually come out? I don't know whether to look at spoilers or not every-time I do, it either ruins the experience or makes me even more hyped



Its 6 pm here if there are spoilers they should be in 3-4 hours.

The chapter should be out in 4-5 hours


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Feb 11, 2014)

Go Madara-sama​


----------



## Weapon (Feb 11, 2014)

If it's *Jiraiya* everyone in the internet will go crazy.
If it's *Oonoki* then Kishimoto just whipped out the biggest troll.
If it's *Karin* then it will be a let down for building up hype.
If it's *Kabuto* everyone will be like "Oh" that was expected / obvious.
It it's *New Edo* then Kishimoto is running out of ideas.
If it's *Rikudo Sennin* then 

So who can the

"If it's ____ the world will go rejoyce and go crazy hype mode" 

Be?


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Feb 11, 2014)

What if it's Ebisu? ​


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 11, 2014)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Here is my prediction for the chapter guys. I've got a good feeling about this one.



I didn't know you could draw. That's awesome! 

Imagine if Kishi did that though....


----------



## Sango-chan (Feb 11, 2014)

I still say that its Anko!


----------



## King BOo (Feb 11, 2014)

deva pein has returned to spraed mor paein


----------



## Windowgazer (Feb 11, 2014)

Sango-chan said:


> I still say that its Anko!



It is an ankle indeed, but whose ankle is it?


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Feb 11, 2014)

I say future Sasuke, the one people theorized about when Tobi was Tobi​


----------



## Jad (Feb 11, 2014)

Would be pretty funny if it was some fodder shinobi who left his sandal near Sasuke.


----------



## NW (Feb 11, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> do you seriously think it could be anyone else?


Yeah. It's a foot.



> Why would Kishi put all this suspense just to make it juugo?


One panel isn't aaallllll this suspense. Even if it was, it's still no reason to parade around claiming for a fact that it's Kabuto when you have no confirmation.


----------



## RBL (Feb 11, 2014)

i'm still thinking that gai is going to open the eight gates in the next chapter


----------



## Jak N Blak (Feb 11, 2014)

Minato is about to Blitz-rape Madz


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 11, 2014)

I must be the only one this week who didn't care who's foot is that.


----------



## Jad (Feb 11, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> I must be the only one this week who didn't care who's foot is that.



Please, I find it a distraction. I didn't care for it before it was cool.


----------



## Turrin (Feb 11, 2014)

Weaponess said:


> If it's *Jiraiya* everyone in the internet will go crazy.
> If it's *Oonoki* then Kishimoto just whipped out the biggest troll.
> If it's *Karin* then it will be a let down for building up hype.
> If it's *Kabuto* everyone will be like "Oh" that was expected / obvious.
> ...



If the foot was Yamato's, I think people would go crazy hype mode, because than it would be like well than who the fuck is Spiral.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 11, 2014)

Yea Yamato is the obvious choice for Spiral. I have no clue who else it could be.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 11, 2014)

@weaponess
If the foot belonged to shisui or Hidan, that would be epic hype mode


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 11, 2014)

Jad said:


> Please, I find it a distraction. I didn't care for it before it was cool.



You still tryed to guess , I didn't. 

Not a single post  in that sticky thread with the foot.


----------



## Ghost14 (Feb 11, 2014)

Weaponess said:


> If it's *Jiraiya* everyone in the internet will say it's and asspull.
> If it's *Oonoki* then Kishimoto just whipped out an asspull.
> If it's *Karin* then it will be a let down for being an asspull.
> If it's *Kabuto* everyone will be like "Oh" that was an expected / obvious asspull.
> ...



I think I improved that a bit for you.


----------



## King BOo (Feb 11, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> @weaponess
> If the foot belonged to shisui or Hidan, that would be epic hype mode



Or what if it's Kabuto but he brought Hidan along by convincing him with some Jashin related thing.  And Hidan licks Madara's spilt blood and kills him instantly and then Hidan turns on Kabuto revealing he has tasted both his and Sasuke's blood forcing Kabuto to assist in transfering Madara's eyes into him and he becomes Juubi jin and opens to portal to Jashin's realm fusing with the dark god


----------



## Weapon (Feb 11, 2014)

There's to many option, why not just make it Kisame please Kishimoto. 

Kisame with the triple death bait.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 11, 2014)

@king boo 



......... 



*Spoiler*: __ 



 Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap  




Now if you'll excuse me I'm going to bounce


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 11, 2014)

Brandon Lee said:


> i'm still thinking that gai is going to open the eight gates in the next chapter



and die!


----------



## Jad (Feb 11, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> You still tryed to guess , I didn't.
> 
> Not a single post  in that sticky thread with the foot.



You mean my joke about the fodder ninja losing his sandal? Come on, who are you to tell me how I feel. I really don't care for who the foot belongs too, could be the greatest reveal in the manga by the majority of fans, and I still wouldn't care. Didn't bat an eye lash at Obito's reveal also.


----------



## TheTsukishima (Feb 11, 2014)

Weaponess' list is missing Itachi.

I predict that Naruto will wake up next chapter, tell Sakura that he felt her lips the whole time, and french kiss her back and make her heart go doki doki.


----------



## Lace (Feb 11, 2014)

As long as it's not Karin/Taka I don't care who it is.


Hoping for a panel of Ino 
I know I won't get one.


----------



## rac585 (Feb 11, 2014)

King BOo said:


> Or what if it's Kabuto but he brought Hidan along by convincing him with some Jashin related thing.  And Hidan licks Madara's spilt blood and kills him instantly and then Hidan turns on Kabuto revealing he has tasted both his and Sasuke's blood forcing Kabuto to assist in transfering Madara's eyes into him and he becomes Juubi jin and opens to portal to Jashin's realm fusing with the dark god



naruto shippuuden movie 8: wrath of jaishin


----------



## Turrin (Feb 11, 2014)

Here's an Idea that I just thought off. What if the foot belongs to Black-Zetsu controlling Obito, and Madara had Obito go to where Sasuke was at, because he wants Black Zetsu to take over Sasuke's body, once he retrieved the Rinnegan from Obito's body. Madara did say he was working on a new pair of eyes, referencing Sasuke, and Black Zetsu possession would give Madara control over Sasuke/Sasuke's eyes. And Black Zetsu has been shown to allow someone to survive injuries that would have otherwise killed him.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 11, 2014)

Doesn't really matter whose it is, he'll end up recovering regardless.


----------



## Klue (Feb 11, 2014)

No idea what direction Kishi is going to take; just hoping to see more Rikudou awesomeness from Madara before before Kishi initiates the inevitable screw job.


----------



## King BOo (Feb 11, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> @king boo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh and he hijacks the infinite tsukyomi and instead of making it a world of peace he makes it a world of endless torture and suffering!


----------



## Rosi (Feb 11, 2014)

Brandon Lee said:


> i'm still thinking that gai is going to open the eight gates in the next chapter



Unfortunately it seems like that Gai preview was BS.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Feb 11, 2014)

Turrin said:


> If the foot was Yamato's, I think people would go crazy hype mode, because than it would be like well than who the fuck is Spiral.



In that case, I hope it's Yamato's foot. Even though I know it's not.

Truth be told, while it's a nice way to bring Yamato back in general, I'd rather it be someone else of..greater importance.


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 11, 2014)

King BOo said:


> Oh and he hijacks the infinite tsukyomi and instead of making it a world of peace he makes it a world of endless torture and suffering!



Hidans religion is not about torture. It's about blood and death. He views keeping people alive after defeating them as blasphemy.


----------



## King BOo (Feb 12, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> Hidans religion is not about torture. It's about blood and death. He views keeping people alive after defeating them as blasphemy.



Then they are constantly killed over and over


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 12, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> In that case, I hope it's Yamato's foot. Even though I know it's not.
> 
> Truth be told, while it's a nice way to bring Yamato back in general, I'd rather it be someone else of..greater importance.



There's really nobody else Spiral Zetsu could be.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Feb 12, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> There's really nobody else Spiral Zetsu could be.



Sadly true.


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 12, 2014)

King BOo said:


> Then they are constantly killed over and over



Sounds more like it.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 12, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Here's an Idea that I just thought off. What if the foot belongs to Black-Zetsu controlling Obito, and Madara had Obito go to where Sasuke was at, because he wants Black Zetsu to take over Sasuke's body, once he retrieved the Rinnegan from Obito's body. Madara did say he was working on a new pair of eyes, referencing Sasuke, and Black Zetsu possession would give Madara control over Sasuke/Sasuke's eyes. And Black Zetsu has been shown to allow someone to survive injuries that would have otherwise killed him.


great call Turrin, I was also wondering something similar


----------



## BlinkST (Feb 12, 2014)

Come  on. It's Kabs, saved by the graciousness of our lord:ignoramus


----------



## Hayn (Feb 12, 2014)

What if he opens the 8th gate and dies instantly


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 12, 2014)

i am talking about an alternative. I mean, Mads words much have a mean.


----------



## Shattering (Feb 12, 2014)

Hayn said:


> What if he opens the 8th gate and dies instantly



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTSA_sWGM44[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## King BOo (Feb 12, 2014)

wat time can we expect scans


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 12, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Here's an Idea that I just thought off. What if the foot belongs to Black-Zetsu controlling Obito, and Madara had Obito go to where Sasuke was at, because he wants Black Zetsu to take over Sasuke's body, once he retrieved the Rinnegan from Obito's body. Madara did say he was working on a new pair of eyes, referencing Sasuke, and Black Zetsu possession would give Madara control over Sasuke/Sasuke's eyes. And Black Zetsu has been shown to allow someone to survive injuries that would have otherwise killed him.



So Madara moved away from Sasuke's location to go get his remaining eye from Obito...at the same time as the Black Zetsu-controlled Obito made his way to the same location Madara just left to get Sasuke's body.

That makes Madara's course of direction silly. No sense.


----------



## rac585 (Feb 12, 2014)

they will come as soon as you're about to fall asleep. better stay awake.


----------



## The Scientist (Feb 12, 2014)

there was a time when we actually use to get spoilers before we get a chapter. What the fuck happened?


----------



## BlinkST (Feb 12, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> So Madara moved away from Sasuke's location to go get his remaining eye from Obito...at the same time as the Black Zetsu-controlled Obito made his way to the same location Madara just left to get Sasuke's body.
> 
> That makes Madara's course of direction silly. No sense.


Black zetsu can't shake Minato and Kakashi, and Sasuke is defenseless:ignoramus


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 12, 2014)

The Scientist said:


> there was a time when we actually use to get spoilers before we get a chapter. What the fuck happened?



There was a time where we didn't get spoilers at all around 04 and during then we received the chapter on Fridays. Hell if we got the chapters on Thursday it was Christmas let alone spoilers. They were unheard of then. 

NF is lucky for how it is today. People bitching about spoilers on a Tuesday night/Wednesday morning is ungrateful.


----------



## Sarry (Feb 12, 2014)

The Scientist said:


> there was a time when we actually use to get spoilers before we get a chapter. What the fuck happened?



There was a time when we used to get fake spoilers that are as good as the chapter or none at all. Such as in current time. 

The chapter will be out soon  either way, soo give it time.


----------



## Weapon (Feb 12, 2014)

Spoilers are still random, I don't mind them and it's good we have them at all.

I prefer to refresh and see MP updated with new chapter then refresh KT for new spoiler making the wait longer.


----------



## j0hnni_ (Feb 12, 2014)

Kabuto arrives next to Sasuke, and heals him?


----------



## The Scientist (Feb 12, 2014)

Sarry said:


> There was a time when we used to get fake spoilers that are as good as the chapter or none at all. Such as in current time.
> 
> *The chapter will be out soon  either way, soo give it time*.



I know and I am not exactly in a rush. I was just making a mental note of how it was back in 07, 08 compared to now....


----------



## King BOo (Feb 12, 2014)

The Scientist said:


> I know and I am not exactly in a rush. I was just making a mental note of how it was back in 07, 08 compared to now....



i like those boobies, wonder if they're real


----------



## Shattering (Feb 12, 2014)

The Scientist said:


> I know and I am not exactly in a rush. I was just making a mental note of how it was back in 07, 08 compared to now....



Isn't your sig against NF rules currently?


----------



## Joakim3 (Feb 12, 2014)

Shattering said:


> Isn't your sig against NF rules currently?



It's such a nice sig though


----------



## Weapon (Feb 12, 2014)

Shattering said:


> Isn't your sig against NF rules currently?



Don't think so, it's approved by Jiraiya himself


----------



## Harbour (Feb 12, 2014)

Chapter is out. Uploaded.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 12, 2014)

create the first black rod that came out from the Hashirama clone


----------



## Weapon (Feb 12, 2014)

No reveal, I'm sad. 

But still excited for next week!


----------



## BlinkST (Feb 12, 2014)

I officially hate black zetsu


----------



## Vargas (Feb 12, 2014)

Goddamnit Kishi...


----------



## ch1p (Feb 12, 2014)

madara: 

everything else: wtf


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 12, 2014)

...Well that definitely wasn't worth the wait...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Also what the fuck was the point of Zetsu stealing the other half of the kyuubi?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 12, 2014)

So it seems as though Naruto is going to unlock some secret special skill that saves his life. 

Glorious.


----------



## Lace (Feb 12, 2014)

Underwhelming chapter.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 12, 2014)

Madara spits out a couple of foreshadowing tools and says "whatever" hmmm I can't imagine how this is going to screw him over...


----------



## Euraj (Feb 12, 2014)

This chapter felt pointless as fuck.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 12, 2014)

I was sooooo hyped too 

Kishi just pulled a Kubo...


----------



## Jason Brody (Feb 12, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I wonder if there'll be more tension and effort put in Madara's retrieval of his Rin'negan eye than there was for his transformation.



If Obito could gain control over the juubi, he can overpower Black Zetsu and destroy Madara's rinnegan. Just sayin', despite all the Obito hate going on here.


----------



## Windowgazer (Feb 12, 2014)

Kishimoto sacrifices the great pace of the manga as of the last few chapters for the sale of milking out suspense. He's definitely becoming the master of the anti-climax.


----------



## Abanikochan (Feb 12, 2014)

Well this chapter definitely sucked. Felt like everyone's intelligence dropped down a level. Seriously? Madara spitting out and disregarding the plot point that will likely contribute to his downfall? Minato getting distracted by pointless flashbacks and sealing Yin Kurama into BZ? Tenten as comic relief over Neji's death?


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 12, 2014)

I was so looking forward to another possible narusaku scene *sigh* 

Still don't get the reason why the only time there isn't a romantic undertone between them is one one of them is flat out dying...

Sakura' s reaction is like she's trying to save a dog or something...c'mon gurl that's the man we know your going to end up with.


----------



## Revolution (Feb 12, 2014)

Well we know Sasuke is about to be betrayed


----------



## Revolution (Feb 12, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> I was so looking forward to another possible narusaku scene *sigh*



You already had your one NS moment in the manga


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 12, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> You already had your one NS moment in the manga



I don't really count keeping someone alive as a romantic moment.


----------



## Rosi (Feb 12, 2014)

What the fuck was that, Kishi


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Feb 12, 2014)

Worse chapter since 512...At least we don't have to wait two weeks this time.


----------



## SharinganKisame (Feb 12, 2014)

oh wow i'm so disapointed!!! but now we know the mysterious guy isn't kabuto..   I feel like kubo switched places with kishi so he could make naruto suck like bleach did


----------



## SharinganKisame (Feb 12, 2014)

Seriously the guy could even be Hidan lol anything is possible with that damn kishi


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 12, 2014)

Oh how I look forward to the next several months being suspenseful anti-climactic bullshit until we finally get started with the friggin moon's eye plan


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Feb 12, 2014)

great chapter, no one called black zetsu stealing minato's kyuubi half. And then madara flying through the air like a fucking boss and asking for the bitch to pay up. Also, we finally got an indication that Ten-Ten, Lee, and Gai will finally join the fray once again. 


9/10


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Feb 12, 2014)

I love where all this is going. This is getting quite exciting.


----------



## Klue (Feb 12, 2014)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Worse chapter since 512...At least we don't have to wait two weeks this time.




Konan flashback = 511.

One of the worst chapters ever. Right up there with the recent fodder motivation chapters after Obito released the Shinju


----------



## Sin3dd (Feb 12, 2014)

Chapter 664: Because I'm Your Father
You didn't see that coming, did you?
So, Kabuto is not by Sasuke's side. Who is there? All that suspense and we still don't know who that might be. Orochimaru didn't recognized that chakra, so we can't tell who that mysterious person is.
Black Zetsu separated from Obito and so...Obito dies. Note: # No way he could survive, anyway he survived a lot...he was very powerful. Zetsu emerged and took Kurama's (Yin Half) in Naruto's place (Next Jinchuuriki, yey!!!). *I tell you - You didn't see that coming!!* And so...the last moments of a Shinobi who wanted to become a Hokage but he didn't...Obito Uchiha dies. No more Obito, Obito is dead!!! This was the last time we saw him!!!
Minato was their only hope...afterall, is Naruto going to survive or die? Considering the Kyuubi was extracted from him...hmm. The same question goes for Sasuke.
I know Naruto & Sasuke will stay alive. Don't know how...but they will!
Bye bye Obito! Nice seeing you...sorry, but in this world everyone dies, including you!
I thought that Obito will die in chapter 666 but he died in 664....well, close!


----------



## Rosi (Feb 12, 2014)

Sin3dd said:


> Chapter 664: Because I'm Your Father
> You didn't see that coming, did you?
> So, Kabuto is not by Sasuke's side. Who is there? All that suspense and we still don't know who that might be. Orochimaru didn't recognized that chakra, so we can't tell who that mysterious person is.
> Black Zetsu separated from Obito and so...Obito dies. Note: # No way he could survive, anyway he survived a lot...he was very powerful. Zetsu emerged and took Kurama's (Yin Half) in Naruto's place (Next Jinchuuriki, yey!!!). *I tell you - You didn't see that coming!!* And so...the last moments of a Shinobi who wanted to become a Hokage but he didn't..*.Obito Uchiha dies. No more Obito, Obito is dead!!! This was the last time we saw him!!!*
> ...



lolwut **


----------



## SLB (Feb 12, 2014)

Obito died?


----------



## takL (Feb 12, 2014)

thanks god naruto and sasuke are still moribund. it would be cheap if they were revived so instantly.
and good that appearentaly it wasnt kabutos foot. as kabuto has a drug that holds down hash's power id rather hed join later.

and the bulge in maddys fundoshi is still there....maybe thats the reason maddy is feeling heavy


----------



## Trojan (Feb 12, 2014)

That team guy stupidness seemed like if I was reading Rock Lee chapter. ~.~


----------



## Naruto no tomodachi (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm baffled!!!!!!! Since when where those jars outside the ten tail's stomach? Since when where the guys in green in a separate area? Is'nt madara just a disguise name for obito?


----------



## Bissen (Feb 13, 2014)

Elia said:


> That team guy stupidness seemed like if I was reading Rock Lee chapter. ~.~




Totally got the same feeling 

By the way, I'll forgive any stupid asspull Kishi's ever handed us if those bare feet turn out to belong to Jiraiya


----------



## Saru (Feb 14, 2014)

NF thought Tenten needed some attention, and Kishi delivered. 

It's becoming a bit more difficult to predict what will happen next with each chapter. And I like it.


----------

